# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  νομιζω καταρεω ψυχολογικα

## Dreamcatcher_ed

αυτο ηταν νιω8ω πως ηρ8ε το τελος
δε 3ερω τι μου συμβαινει νιω8ω τοσο 8λιμμενη τοσο ρακος τοσο ασχημη
δε με 8ελει αν8ρωπος
ακομα και τα παιδια μου ωρες ωρες νιω8ω πως δε με 8ελουν
οσο για τον αντρα μου?
ολοι μου φταινει οι γονεις μου, γιαγιαδες
εχω καιρο να σηκωσω τηλ. δε 8ελω να μιλαω σε κανενα
μια μαμα που ολα τα 3ερει και ολο υποδει3εις ειναι, κα8ε φορα που ακουω το κουδουνι να χτυπαει τρεμω
δε 8ελω να τρωω δυστιχως ανεβικα παλι στα 48 κιλα, αλλα πεινουσα εχ8ες κρυφτικα κι εφαγα 3 φετες ζαμπον
δε 8ελω να με βλεπει αν8ρωπος, ποναω υποφερω ψυυχολογικα
δε μπορω να γελασω
δενε χω υπομονη για τπτ
αχ τι μου συμβαινει/.?
εδω και 2 μηνες δεν εχω λιπο8υμισει κα8ολου ειμαι καλα απο 8εμα υγειας αλλα ο κοσμος μου μεσα μου?υποφερω 
και ο μπαμπας μοπυ μολις με δει που 8ελει να με εμψυχωσει η 1η του κουβεντα ειναι ποποπο ενα σωμα που εκανες!!!!!! μα κα8ε φορα ?????να μου λεει το ιδιο/....??? δε 8ελω να λενε τπυτ για εμαν τα κιλα μου οτιδηποτε
και μολις παω να βγω απο την πορτα????που πας????οπου γουσταρω παω...αχ πνιγομαι...δε μπορω 
δεν αντεχω
δε 3ερω τι 8ελω 
φυσαω 3εφυσαω και προσπα8ω να βρω τι ειναι αυτο που με στεναχωρει....αλλα δε γνωριζω την απαντηση
τι να κανω
σε ποιον να μιλησω σε ποιον να τα πω...αλλα να πω τι????
ποτε δεν εκατσε αυτη η μανα μου να πιουμε ενα γμ...νο καφε μαζι, παντα πολυασχολη με τη δουλεια της....
ποτε αυτος ο αντρας μου δεν αναρωτη8ικε...μα τι εχει και ειναι ετσι...
νιω8ω πως οπλεον 8α κανω κακο στον εαυτο μου
τα μονα που με νοιαζουν ειναι τα μωρακια μου
ας με βοη8ισει καποιος

----------


## NADINE_ed

Είμαι η Ναταλία..Αν θέλεις σε περιμένω στο τσατ να τα πούμε...

----------


## femalethess

μην περιμένεις να αλλάξει ο άντρας σου,ή να μοιραστείς χρόνο με τη μητέρας σου όπως τον ονειρεύεσαι....ο κάθε ανθρωπος λειτουργεί διαφορετικά και οι εμπειρίες που έχει καθορίζουν τη συμπεριφορά του. πρεπει να αποδεχτείς το κενό που έχεις απο τη μητέρα σου η τον άντρα σου και να προσπαθήσεις να το καλύψεις με άλλους τρόπους. με το να κανεις κακό στον εαυτο σου δεν καταφέρνεις τίποτα. χάνεις χρόνο που δεν γυρίζει πίσω! αγαπησε τον εαυτο σου οπως δεν τον εχει αγαπησει κανεις!κανε πραγματα για σενα χωρις να σκεφτεσαι τι θα πει ο χ και ψ.προσπαθησε να μη στερήσεις απο τα παιδια σου οσα στερηθηκες εσυ!τολμισε να κανεις αλλαγες!μικρες ή μεγαλες...με αγαπη για σενα!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Dreamcatcher 
σε περίμενα αρκετή ώρα..ίσως δεν μπορούσες να μιλήσεις ίσως και δεν ήθελες...
Ελπίζω να νιώθεις ήδη καλύτερα...Πάντως οποτεδήποτε θελήσεις να τα πούμε,είμαι στη διάθεση σου...
Στο προφίλ μου υπάρχει το mail μου.Από κει και πέρα επικοινωνούμε με όποιον τρόπο σε βολεύει...
Δεν έχω καμία λύση αλλά τουλάχιστον είμαι πολύ καλή ακροάτρια...

----------


## fatsoula

θα συμφωνησω με την feamalethess και οτι χρειαστεις εχω και εγω το μαιλ μου στο προφιλ μου... μην διστασεις!

----------


## alex1970

απλα πειτε στην κοπελα ενα ψυχολογο στο μερος που ειναι η τουλαχιστον μια γραμμη βοηθειας , εγω προσωπικα δεν ξερω.Dream χρειαζεσαι την βοηθεια αποκλειστικα ειδικου , εμεις δεν μπορουμε και δεν εχουμε το δικαιομα να σε βοηθησουμε παρα μονο να σου πουμε αν ξερουμε την διευθυνση καποιου ειδικου που θα σε βοηθησει και θα σου δειξει το δρομο.

----------


## Dimitroola

ΘΑ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΣΩ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΕΞ ΝΤΡΙΜ. ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΝΑΚΟΥΦΙΣΤΙΚΟ ΠΟΥΛΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΦΤΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ. ΑΥΤΟ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΚΟΝΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΚΑΣΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΚΟΥΣ ΣΟΥ ΚΟΝΤΙΝΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ. ΕΜΕΙΣ ΕΔΩ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ Ο,ΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΑΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕ ΕΜΑΣ. ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΥΛΟΓΟ ΝΑ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΟΡΘΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΣΤΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΑΓΑΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΓΑΠΑΣ ΑΠΛΑ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΧΑΘΗΚΑΤΕ. ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΣ. ΑΝ ΘΕΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΕ ΜΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΟΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΟΙΚΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΟΥΜΕ.

ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ

----------


## nimi

Aχ βρε dreamcatcher...το πόσο στεναχωριέμαι όταν βλέπω ότι δεν είσαι καλά...δε φαντάζεσαι. Πιάνεται η ψυχή μου. Και πιάνεται η ψυχή μου γιατί σκέφτομαι ότι με όλους αυτούς τους ανεγκέφαλους που έχεις μπλέξει, αν πάθεις κάτι ή αν κάνεις κάτι κακό στον εαυτό σου, τα παιδάκια θα περάσουν πολύ χειρότερα. Επίσης στεναχωριέμαι γιατί δεν χαίρεσαι τα αγγελούδια σου....έχεις το μεγαλύτερο κίνητρο για να είσαι καλά ή για να παλέψεις να είσαι καλά. Πριν μερικά χρόνια δεν με έννοιαζε για το αν θα πεθάνω τα επόμενα 10'. Τώρα με νοιάζει και με παρανοιάζει γιατί θέλω να μεγαλώσω εγώ όσο μπορώ καλύτερα τα παιδάκια μου και κανένας άλλος.
Προσπάθησε να αλλάξεις ότι σου κάνει τη ζωή σου σκατά. Είτε αυτό λέγεται μετακόμιση, κόψιμο σχέσεων κλπ.κλπ. Φτάνει να αρχίσεις να νιώθεις λίγο πιο ελεύθερη και να μην ασφυκτιάς. Για τον άντρα σου δεν ξέρω τί κατάσταση υπάρχει αλλά το καλύτερο θα ήταν μια μεγάαααλη κουβέντα χωρίς περιστροφές, για να δεις τί περιθώρια βελτίωσης υπάρχουν.

Πραγματικά εύχομαι να καλυτερέψουν τα πράγματα γιατί πίστεψέ με δεν θέλεις να φτάσουν τα παιδάκια σου σε λίγα χρόνια στο σημείο που είσαι εσύ. Γιατί αυτό θα συμβεί αν εσύ δεν είσαι εκεί παρούσα όποτε σε χρειάζονται.
Προσπαθώ να μαθαίνω νέα σου, παρόλο που δεν γνωριζόμαστε προσωπικά και πάντα όταν ρωτάω για σένα, ρωτάω με την ελπίδα να ακούσω κάτι χαρούμενο...

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

> _Originally posted by nimi_
> γιατί σκέφτομαι ότι με όλους αυτούς τους ανεγκέφαλους που έχεις μπλέξει



Αυτό χωρά πολλή συζήτηση και αλλά δεν είναι αντικείμενο δημοσίων χαρακτηρισμών ή ( επί ) κρίσεων.

Dreamcatcher καλή δύναμη.Σκεψου πως , πολλές φορές, πρέπει να επέλθει μια έκρηξη στη ζωή μας για να επανέλθουν ισορροπίες.Η εκτόνωση αυτή θα σε βοηθήσει όσο ψυχοφθόρα και να είναι αυτή...

----------


## NADINE_ed

Dreamcatcher,
είσαι κάπως καλύτερα;
Μη χάνεσαι,καρδιά...

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

δεν ειμαι καλα, και οταν δεν ειμαι καλα καταφευγω παλι στους εμμετους, σημερα εκανα το λα8ος να φαω 2 ναγκετς, ολη μερα το σκεφτομαι εκανα οσο περισσοτερο εμετο μπορουσα.νιω8ω χαλια νιω8ω μονη 
ποναει το σωμα μου η ψυχη μου δεν εχω δια8εση για τπτ.μου αρκει να κα8ομαι στο καναπε και να κοιταζω τον τοιχο ουτε τη τιβι δεν εχω ορε3η αν ανοι3ω. ποτε 8α μου περασει?σημερα στη δουλεια ζοριστικα πολυ.αχ δεν αντεχω πνιγομαι, ειμαι μονη μου

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Κούκλα αν έχεις δύναμη στηρίξου λίγο στα πόδια σου και μην το περάσεις μόνη σου.Στην ύστατη των περιπτώσεων σκέψου πως υπάρχουν άτομα - ακόμα κι εδώ μέσα - που κατανοούν τι περνάς και έχουν βρεθεί σε όμοιες καταστάσεις με σένα.

Καλή δύναμη και προσπάθησε να ελέγξεις όσο γίνεται τη σκέψη σου.Απόφυγε τους εμετούς, δεν έκανες κάποιο τρομερή διατροφική κραιπάλη.Να μας ενημερώνεις, αν το θες.

Φιλικά.

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

ψυχολογια 0
δεν μπορω αλλο

----------


## LSD

Dreamcatcher και εγω αισθανομαι ετσι ωρες ωρες, τελειως μονη μου, οτι δεν ενδιαφερεται για μενα ουτε ο αντρας μου, ουτε κανεις αλλος

πέρνα πιο πολυ χρονο με τα παιδιά σου (ποσο χρονων ειναι;), βρες ασχολιες που σε ευχαριστουν και εσενα και σε κανουν να ξεχνας το φαγητο. Εγω αυτο κανω οποτε μπορω. δεν πιανει πάντα βεβαια γιατι αν δεν εχεις καλη διαθεση πως να χαμογελασεις, αλλα δοκιμασε το, ισως σε βοηθησει.

----------


## τζενη_ed

ονειροπαγιδα
αν ειχα τα κιλα σου θα ημουν πολυ χαρουμενη και θα ειχα και περιθορια για να φαω κιολας
αλλα μπορω να καταλαβω την ψυχολογια σου
γιατι τον ιδιο βαθμο εχει κι η δικια μου
μακαρι να μπορουσα να βρω τη λυση για να στην πω
αστο για λιγο 
να ξεκουραστεις και βλεπεις

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

> _Originally posted by LSD_
> Dreamcatcher και εγω αισθανομαι ετσι ωρες ωρες, τελειως μονη μου, οτι δεν ενδιαφερεται για μενα ουτε ο αντρας μου, ουτε κανεις αλλος
> 
> πέρνα πιο πολυ χρονο με τα παιδιά σου (ποσο χρονων ειναι;), βρες ασχολιες που σε ευχαριστουν και εσενα και σε κανουν να ξεχνας το φαγητο. Εγω αυτο κανω οποτε μπορω. δεν πιανει πάντα βεβαια γιατι αν δεν εχεις καλη διαθεση πως να χαμογελασεις, αλλα δοκιμασε το, ισως σε βοηθησει.


h κορη μιου ειναι 4 και ο γιος μου ενος

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

νιω8ω οτι το αιμα μου βραζει 
νιω8ω πως 8α εκραγει το κεφαλι μου απο την πιεση και την υπερενταση
ταχυκαρδια συνεχεια
δε μπορω
δε βοη8αω τον εαυτο μου , μου λενε,...δλδ τι να κανω?

----------


## τζενη_ed

αυτο με τον εαυτο κι εμενα μ εκνευριζει

----------


## NADINE_ed

Ναι,αλλά είναι η μεγαλύτερη αλήθεια...
Κανένας δεν μπορεί πραγματικά να μας βοηθήσει παρά μόνο εμείς!
Να μας στηρίξουν,να μας κατανοήσουν,να μας συμβουλέψουν,ναι!
Να κάνουν την ανατροπή για μας,την πολυπόθητη αλλαγή,όχι!
Όσο κι αν θα το ήθελαν,όσο κι αν θα μας βόλευε...όχι!Οπότε...;

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

πνιγομαι
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
σε ποιον να τα πω????
γραφω κ κλαιω
δε μπορω αλλο
ολοι υποδει3εις ολοι 3ερουν το σωστο 8α σκασω δεν αντεχω
ποιος να με αγκαλιασει και οχι αν με κατακρινει?δε βλεπουν αραγε οτι εχω προβλημα?????ας με λυπη8ουν...ας με αφησουν στη μονα3ια μου ή ας με αγκαλιασουν 
ζοριζομαι ψυχολογικα
ζοριζομαι.............

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

> _Originally posted by LSD_
> Dreamcatcher και εγω αισθανομαι ετσι ωρες ωρες, τελειως μονη μου, οτι δεν ενδιαφερεται για μενα ουτε ο αντρας μου, ουτε κανεις αλλος
> 
> πέρνα πιο πολυ χρονο με τα παιδιά σου (ποσο χρονων ειναι;),.



ο γιος μου ειναι 14 μηνων και η κορη μου 4 χρονων

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλησπερα
εχεις σκεφτει να πας σε ενα ψυχολογο? και να του μιλησεις για τα παντα. να του πεις ολα αυταπ ου νοιωθεις να ξαλαφρασεις.
ακομη και αν δεν θες να πας ελα να τα πεις σε εμενα :) στειλε μου u2u να μιλησουμε. δεν εισαι μονη ολοι μας εχουμε περασει απο αυτη την ψυχολογικη κατασταση, αλλοι καταφεραν και το ξεπερασαν μονοι τους αλλα χρειαστικαν μια μικρη βοηθεια.
οτι θελεις μη διστασεις ολοι ειμαστε εδω ..

----------


## gilie_ed

βρε καλο μου περιμενε λιγακι, παρτα ενα ενα, παρε ενα ενα τα προβληματα σου ή αν θες τα κολληματα σου. Βρες τη ριζα του προβληματος και αν δεις οτι δε σε βγαζει πουθενα γιατι δε το κοιτας με καποιον ειδικο...απλα θελω να σου πω οτι φυσικα και σε καταλαβαινουμε ολοι εδω και το χουμε περασει ολο αυτο ολοι μας...θα σου πω τα δικα μου κολληματα και θα σου ανοιξω την καρδια μου οπως δε το εκανα μεχρι στιγμης εδω μεσα...θελω να το κανω αυτο μαζι σου για να σου αποδειξω οτι αφενως δεν το περνας μονη σου αφετερου δεν ειναι ευκολο για κανεναν μας

λοιπον...μεγαλωσα σε μια οικογενεια πολυπλοκη, στην επαρχια, σε νησι...σπουδασα στο εξωτερικο και δουλευω σε οικογενειακη επιχειρηση...παντα παχυ παιδακι και σε σοι με πολλα κιλα εμαθα να εκτιμω τους αδυνατους και να κρινω τους αλλους απο τακιλα τους με τον ιδιο ακριβως τροπο που με εκριναν και μενα, με τον τροπο εκεινο που διαβαζα στα ματια του παππου, του πατερα, της μανας καθε φορα που ετρωγα εστω και ενα μανταρινι, γιατι οταν ενας αδυνατος τρςει ενα μανταρινι ειναι υγεια αλλα οταν το τρωει ενας χοντρος ειναι μη αναγκαιο...υπερβολη...οπως θες πες το, την ιδια ζημια μου κανε. Ακουγα ιστοριες για τον ταδε που αδυνατησε και μπραβο του! για τη μητερα μου που αδυνατησε και την εβλεπα να υποφερει, να καπνιζει αλογιστα μπροστα απο το τζακι, να απομακρυνεται απο τον πατερα μου, αν εχει νευρα, να ξεχναει καμια φορα να μου πει καληνυχτα...ενα βραδυ την ακουσα να κανει εμετο, ρωτησα τον πατερα μου γιατι και μου ειπε οτι επειδη εκανε πολυ αυστηρη διαιτα τωρα δε μπορει το στομαχι της να κρατησει το φαγητο...ποτε δε καταλαβα αν και ο ιδιος το πιστευε αυτο το ανοητο ψεμα ή μου το πε επειδη ημουν μικρη. Τελικα λοιπον εμαθα να χρησιμιποιω τα κιλα μου για επιβραβευση ή αντιδραση...στην εφηβεια μαλιστα ξεφυγα εντελως...με τρεχανε σε διαιτολογους, με παρακαλουσαν να σταματησω, μου ελεγαν συχνα " κανε διαιτα, θα μεγαλωσεις και θα αγαπησεις καποιο αγορι και δε θα σε θελει με τοσα κιλα" και γω σκεφτομουν...θα αδυνατησω μια μερα, ξαφνικα οπως η μαμα και τοτε θα παθετε την πλακα σας! συχνα ελεγα μεσα μου, τον αλλο μηνα δε θα φαω τιποτα αν δε χασω τουλαχιστον 15 κιλα...σιγα μην αντεχα εγω την πεινα...ευτυχως. Γυρω στα 22 μου σκεφτηκα τη μαγικη συνταγη...εμετος...ουαου τι ιδεα και αυτη...ερχισα να χανω κιλα και ημουν το θαυμα...ολη η οικογενεια με κολακευε και μου ελεγε τι καλα που κανω, ποσο εχω αδυνατησει κτλ...εχασα 50 κιλα σε 6 μηνες, ειχα οποιον ηθελα στα ποδια μου, τη μητερα μου να μου αγιραζει ασταματητα ρουχα, λεφτα, γκομενο... Καλυτερα απο ποτε και τοτε εκει που ολοι με θαυμαζαν και με ρωτουσαν τι εκανα εγω εχασα τον εαυτο μου. Καπου σε καποια τουαλετα θα μου πεσε...Γνωρισα τον αντρα μου, βουλιμικη με γνωρισε, αγαπησα τον εμετο, δε ξερω αν με καταλαβαινεις αλλα εμενα ο εμετος μου χαρισε απλοχερα οτι εψαχνα ολη μου τη ζωη, με θαυμαζαν για πρωτη φορα ηταν καποιος υπεηφανος για μενα, και οχι μονο ενας!!!! καπου εκει μετα απο 2-3 χρονια αρχισα να χανω τον ελεγχο εντελως, να περνω κιλα να τα ξαναχανω και παλι και παλι, εκανα εμετους μια φορα την ημερα ισως 2 αλλα σπανια. Μια μερα με πλησιασε η μητερα μου και μου πε, ξερω τι κανεις, κανεις εμετο, αλλα να προσεχεις τα δοντια σου...να τα πλενεις μετα...λες και ηταν μονο αυτο! με τους εμετους λοιπον και την απογοητευση παραμασχαλα αρχισα να ανεβαζω κιλα...εφτασα 115 και αρχισα να προσπαθω για μωρο...καπου εκει σταματησα και του εμετους...ειπα τελος! ετσι απλα...ισως οχι τοσο απλα...

ξερεις κατι εδωσα στον εαυτο μου ΕΓΩ αυτο που παντα εωαχνε στους γυρω, την αποδοχη τον θαυμασμο...τωρα πια περιμενω απο τους αλλους μονο να με δεχονται οπως ειμαι με τα αρνητικα μου και τα θετικα μου, και περιμενω απο μενα να με αγαπω και να με καμαρωνω, γιατι ξερω οτι μπορω

Ακου, κανεις δε ξερει καλυτερα απο σενα τι σου συμβαινει αλλα καμια φορα εμεις οι ιδιοι παραπλανουμε τον εαυτο μας και δεν τον αφηνουμε να δει το μεγεθος του προβληματος, αλλοι το μεγαλωνουμε για να κρυφτουμε πισω του και αλλοι το μικραινουμε για να μη το βλεπουμε...σε ενα τι συμβαινει? τι ψαχνεις? μονο εσυ ξερεις...οκ ενας ειδικος μπορει να σε βοηθησει να ξεκαθαρησεις την σκεψη σου...

σορρυ για τα ορθογραφικα...κανονισε να το διαβασεις, τοση ωρα γραφω ;)

----------


## runnerlena

Kαλή μου Dreamcatcher γιατί καταστρέφεις τη ζωή σου;Σκέψου τα αγγελούδια σου και πόσο σε χρειάζονται,χρειάζονται μια μάνα δυνατή και χαμογελαστή που δε το βάζει κάτω,όλοι έχουν προβλήματα άλλοι μεγάλα άλλοι μικρά,τι να πουν κι αυτοί που έχουν καρκίνο ή αυτοί που δεν έχουν να φάνε ή οι μάνες που σκοτώνονται τα παιδιά τους,γιατί πιστεψε με είναι πολλοί...Εκει να δεις πόνος...Νομίζω οτι περνας κατάθλιψη (από αυτά που γράφεις).Παρε την απόφαση και επισκέψου ένα ειδικό ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ!Πάρε τη ζωή στα χέρια σου!ΣΗΚΩ και ξαναστάσου όρθια,ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ!Νομίζω οτι πρέπει να μιλήσεις για το προβλημά σου και στον αντρα σου και στο πατέρα σου και στη μαμά σου,να πεις ολη την αλήθεια και να προσπαθήσει να το ξεπεράσεις ,μη νομίζεις ολοι παλευουμε,αλλα οι πολλοί που τα έχουν καταφέρει μας δείχνουν το δρόμο.Καλή Δύναμη και ευχομαι ολόψυχα να τα καταφέρεις!

----------


## NADINE_ed

gilie μου,
πολύ συγκινητική η κατάθεση της προσωπικής σου ιστορίας
όσο και ο λόγος,από τον οποίο ορμώμενη,αποφάσισες να τη μοιραστείς!
Ελπίζω να λειτούργησε λυτρωτικά και θεραπευτικά και για σένα!


Έλενα μου,
είχες πάλι χαθεί για καιρό και να που ακολουθεί ακόμα ένα ξέσπασμα σου,παρόμοιο με όσα εδώ και δύο χρόνια καταθέτεις...
Προς Θεού δε σε κατακρίνω,απλά στο εντοπίζω για να συνειδητοποιήσεις ότι ταλαιπωρείσαι πάρα πολύ καιρό
(προφανώς πολύ περισσότερο από τα δύο χρόνια που σε γνωρίζουμε) και βολοδέρνεις στο φαύλο αυτό κύκλο...
Όλοι το κάναμε ή ακόμα το κάνουμε ή θα το ξανακάνουμε κάποια στιγμή...Λυπάμαι να σε βλέπω να υποφέρεις
και φοβάμαι πως ακόμα έχεις κι άλλες αντοχές να το συνεχίζεις χωρίς να κάνεις μικρές αλλαγές που θα σε βοηθήσουν...
Όσο κι αν σε νοιαζόμαστε,όσο κι αν είμαστε εδώ δίπλα σου,όποτε χρειαστείς κάποιον να μοιραστείς τον πόνο και τη μοναξιά που νιώθεις,
ουσιαστικά με μόνο αυτό δε βοηθιέσαι,δεν αλλάζει κάτι...Χρειάζεσαι ψυχολογική βοήθεια και στήριξη ειδικού και μάλιστα εδώ και τώρα!
Μην το περνάς άλλο μόνη σου!Αφού νιώθεις δυστυχισμένη και πως οι δικοί σου δε σε καταλαβαίνουν,αφού όλα σε πνίγουν,
αφού δεν έχεις την πολυτέλεια ν'αποσυρθείς από τη ζωή λόγω των παιδιών σου,αφού βλέπεις πως με την υπομονή 
μόνο χρόνος περνάει και σε βρίσκει όλο και πιο βυθισμένη στην απελπισία σου,μην το επιτρέπεις άλλο! Αντίδρασε επιτέλους!
Ίσως ταλαιπωρείσαι από κατάθλιψη και μια αγωγή θα σε βοηθήσει να ορθοποδήσεις,ίσως χρειάζεσαι απλά κάποιον ψυχολόγο 
να σε καθοδηγήσει να κατανοήσεις καλύτερα τα συναισθήματα και τις ανάγκες σου,ίσως να γράφεις έδώ κάθε που νιώθεις άσχημα ν'αποφορτίζεσαι,
ίσως όλα αυτά μαζί,ίσως άλλα που τυχόν πέρασαν από το μυαλό σου πως χρειάζεσαι...Κάνε κάτι!Σε παρακαλώ!Κάνε κάτι διαφορετικό!

Πες μου,τι νιώθεις πως χρειάζεσαι; Ποιά είναι η μεγάλη σου ανάγκη;

Μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος κάτι για σένα κι αν ναι,τι πράγμα και ποιός είναι αυτός;

Υπάρχει κάτι που νιώθεις πως έχεις τη δύναμη να κάνεις εσύ;(όσο ασήμαντο κι αν φαντάζει) 

Αν ναι,και δεν το κάνεις,τι νομίζεις σε εμποδίζει; Τι είναι αυτό που φοβάσαι;

Φαντάζομαι σε πρήζω και σε ζαλίζω με τις ερωτήσεις μου,
αλλά ελπίζω να κοντοσταθείς και να δώσεις κάποιες απαντήσεις σ'εσένα!
Εύχομαι σύντομα να σταματήσεις να λες μόνο τι δεν μπορείς άλλο να ανεχτείς
και ν'αρχίσεις να αντιλαμβάνεσαι όσα περνούν από το χέρι σου να κάνεις,
ακόμα κι αν περιορίζονται στο να σηκώσεις το τηλέφωνο και να κλείσεις ένα ραντεβού.

Αφού θέλεις ν'αλλάξει η ζωή σου γιατί δεν το κάνεις τελικά; 

Τι ρισκάρεις να χάσεις άμα το τολμήσεις;

Είμαι σίγουρη πως έχεις μια ιδέα...Δε χρειάζεται να τη μοιραστείς μαζί μας...Απλά μην την προσπερνάς εσύ!

----------


## sabe

DreamCatcher,πιστευω οτι ισως να εχεις καταθλιψη,τα συμπτωματα σου ειναι ενδεικτικα,εχεις συμβουλευτει καποιον ειδικο;H επιμονη συμπτωματων οπως αισθηματα ματαιωσης,απελπισιας,ψυχικ ου κενου,απομονωσης που μας περιγραφεις,καπου εκει οδηγησαν και τη δικη μου σκεψη οπως και ενος αλλου μελους που το εγραψε.Να πας κοριτσι μου,να ζητησεις βοηθεια,μην παραμελεις κατι τοσο σημαντικο οπως η ψυχικη σου υγεια,ειναι ενα αγαθο ανεκτιμητο.Η καταθλιψη ειναι αντιμετωπισιμη,στην εποχη μας υπαρχουν φαρμακα που συνταγογραφουνται,αλλα και επιπροσθετη βοηθεια απο ψυχοθεραπευτη αμα απαιτειται να την αναζητησεις καλο μου.Μην το αφηνεις,περιμενουμε να ακουσουμε νεα σου!

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

δε 8ελω να παω σ ε καποιον ειδικο, τη τελευταια φορα που πηγα μου ειπε να παρω αντικατα8λιπτικα και να 3εκινησω να τρωω
αντικατα8λιπτικα δε 8ελω να παρω , τα φοβαμαι, φοβαμαι μην ε8ιστω, απο 29 χρονων 8α ειμαι με ψυχοφαρμακα/???Αυτο φοβαμαι
πως εγινα ετσι?????
πως καταντησα ετσι?

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> 
> 
> Πες μου,τι νιώθεις πως χρειάζεσαι; Ποιά είναι η μεγάλη σου ανάγκη;
> 
> Μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος κάτι για σένα κι αν ναι,τι πράγμα και ποιός είναι αυτός;
> 
> Υπάρχει κάτι που νιώθεις πως έχεις τη δύναμη να κάνεις εσύ;(όσο ασήμαντο κι αν φαντάζει) 
> 
> ...




αχ ποσο σε ευχαριστω που εισαι εδω...ποσο σε ευχαριστω που με ρωτας ολα αυτα τα πραγματα

δε 3ερω τι 8ελω...νιω8ω πως αυτο που χρειαζομαι ειναι να ειμαι οτι πολυτιμοτερο για 3 συγκεκριμενους αν8ρωπους
τον αντρα μου και τα παιδια μου

να σαι καλα

----------


## NADINE_ed

'Ελενα μου,καταλαβαίνω πως η αγάπη σου για τους αγαπημένους σου σε κάνει να θέλεις να εστιάζεις σ'εκείνους,
να είσαι η καλύτερη δυνατή για κείνους,ώστε να μη χάσεις ποτέ την αποκλειστική τους αγάπη και προσοχή,
αλλά ίσως έτσι επιβαρύνεις πολύ περισσότερο με επιπλέον απαιτήσεις την ήδη ταλαιπωρημένη ψυχολογία σου...
Θέλεις να είσαι τέλεια για κείνους,διαπιστώνεις πως δεν είσαι,φοβάσαι πως τους απογοητεύεις,πιέζεσαι να γίνεις,
καταφεύγεις σε συμπεριφορές που σε κάνουν να νιώθεις ακόμα πιο άσχημα,πιο ανάξια ίσως για την αγάπη τους,
με όλες μετά τις συνέπειες που σου προκαλεί ο φόβος αυτός,"όχι,πρέπει να γίνω τέλεια!"και πάλι από την αρχή 
ο ίδιος φαύλος κύκλος...Αναρρωτήθηκες ποτέ μήπως δικές σου είναι οι προσδοκίες αυτές κι όχι εκείνων;
Μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος σ'αυτά που σου λέω...δε σε γνωρίζω άλλωστε ούτε είμαι ψυχολόγος για να δικαιούμαι να ομιλώ.
Επίτρεψε μου μόνο να σου απομυθοποίησω κάποιους ενδιασμούς σου αναφορικά με την κατάθλιψη
και να σου δώσω κάποιες διευθύνσεις κέντρων ψυχικής υγείας,όπου δωρεάν-νομίζω-μπορείς να βρεις στήριξη.
Αν όντως ταλαιπωρείσαι από κατάθλιψη θα το διαγνώσει κάποιος ειδικός και δεν είναι κάτι,που θα έπρεπε να σε τρομάζει.
Μπορεί να σου προτείνει φαρμακευτική αγωγή ή ψυχοθεραπεία ή συνδιασμό τους.Όταν δεν είμαστε καλά ψυχολογικά
κάποιες πολύ σημαντικές ορμόνες,που επηρεάζουν τη διάθεση μας,έχουν χαμηλές τιμές και κατά συνέπεια δεν έχουμε
ενέργεια και διάθεση για τίποτα.Αποτέλεσμα: και υποφέρουμε και αδυνατούμε να βελτιώσουμε την κατάσταση μας.
Για να αυξηθούν λοιπόν και να νιώσουμε δυνατοί κι αισιόδοξοι πρέπει είτε να πάρουμε χαρά στη ζωή μας
(κοινωνικές σχέσεις)είτε να δουλέψουμε την ψυχολογία μας(ψυχοθεραπεία)είτε να πάρουμε κάποια χάπια,
που θα ανεβάσουν τις ορμόνες(βιολογική προσέγγιση).Το τελευταίο είναι πιο εύκολο να επιτευχθεί και πιο γρήγορο 
ως προς τα αποτελέσματα του.Αν δεν είμαστε σε θέση να επενδύσουμε στα δύο πρώτα,τότε απομένει το τρίτο,
γιατί πρέπει οπωσδήποτε κάτι να κάνουμε να νιώσουμε καλύτερα!Εδώ να τονίσω πως
τα αντικαταθλιπτικά δεν προκαλούν εξάρτηση και εθισμό ούτε αλλάζουν την προσωπικότητα.
Αν λοιπόν αυτό κάπως μας αφορά,σε παρακαλώ πολύ,μπες στον κόπο να ρίξεις μια ματιά 
σε αυτά που ενδεικτικά σου παραθέτω και σκέψου λίγο τις επιλογές σου...Και πάλι με συγχωρείς αν σε ζάλισα...
Ελπίζω να δεις πως έχεις επιλογές,πως υπάρχει διέξοδος κι είναι αμαρτία τη σημερινή εποχή να υποφέρεις τόσο 
και να μη χαίρεσαι τη ζωή σου και όσους αγαπάς στο έπακρο,ενώ υπάρχει λύση και ίσως είναι πιο απλή απ'όσο φαντάζει...
Δε θα μου άρεσε να χρησιμοποιήσω την αγάπη σου για την οικογένεια σου,λέγοντάς σου να δώσεις μια ευκαιρία για κείνους,
αλλά αν νιώθεις πως δε σε νοιάζει να το κάνεις για σένα,τότε...δοκίμασε για χάρη τους...Θα σε περιμένω πάλι...


---> ΚΕΝΤΡΑ ΨΥΧΙΚΗΣ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ 

--->ΜΕ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΩ ΚΙ ΑΝΑΡΡΩΤΙΕΜΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ

--->ΤΑ ΚΥΡΙΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗΣ

--->ΜΥΘΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΕΣ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ

----------


## ANAIS-ANAIS

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> 'Ελενα μου,καταλαβαίνω πως η αγάπη σου για τους αγαπημένους σου σε κάνει να θέλεις να εστιάζεις σ'εκείνους,
> να είσαι η καλύτερη δυνατή για κείνους,ώστε να μη χάσεις ποτέ την αποκλειστική τους αγάπη και προσοχή,
> αλλά ίσως έτσι επιβαρύνεις πολύ περισσότερο με επιπλέον απαιτήσεις την ήδη ταλαιπωρημένη ψυχολογία σου...
> Θέλεις να είσαι τέλεια για κείνους,διαπιστώνεις πως δεν είσαι,φοβάσαι πως τους απογοητεύεις,πιέζεσαι να γίνεις,
> καταφεύγεις σε συμπεριφορές που σε κάνουν να νιώθεις ακόμα πιο άσχημα,πιο ανάξια ίσως για την αγάπη τους,
> με όλες μετά τις συνέπειες που σου προκαλεί ο φόβος αυτός,"όχι,πρέπει να γίνω τέλεια!"και πάλι από την αρχή 
> ο ίδιος φαύλος κύκλος...Αναρρωτήθηκες ποτέ μήπως δικές σου είναι οι προσδοκίες αυτές κι όχι εκείνων;
> Μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος σ'αυτά που σου λέω...δε σε γνωρίζω άλλωστε ούτε είμαι ψυχολόγος για να δικαιούμαι να ομιλώ.
> ...


Συμφωνω σε ολα και εχω να πω πως την καταθλιψη ειναι σχεδον αδυνατον να την ξεπερασουμε διχως αντικαταθλιπτικα. Ειμαι κατα των φαρμακων λογω της ιδιοτητας μου,αλλα ηταν η μονη λυση . Ειχα παρατησει την εργασια μου,ημουν ολη μερα σε εναν καναπε ,δεν με ευχαριστουσε τιποτα ,δεν ειχα ονειρα για τιποτε,καταστρεφα την ζωη μου.... τα αντικαταθλιπτικα σε συνεργασια με την ψυχολογο μου, με βοηθησαν να ξανακερδισω την ζωη μου,τον αντρα μου,τα παιδια μου,την εργασια μου. Αισθανομαι ομορφα τωρα πια ,ειμαι θετικος ανθρωπος παλι, ξαναβρηκα τον δυναμισμο μουχωρις τις ευαισθησιες που ειχα πριν και τα εβλεπα ολα μαυρα και τα εβαζα με τους αλλους.Δεν προκαλουν εθισμο,και με βοηθησαν στο να μην με πιανει μανια υπερφαγιας!!!Συνεχιζω να το παιρνω,ξυπναω στις 5 το πρωι να παω στην εργασια μου και εχω πολλη ενεργεια !!Φυσικα και δεν αλλαζουν την προσωπικοτητα,σεβοηθουν ομωςνα επανελθεις ...

----------


## ANAIS-ANAIS

Ας πουμε και κατι πιο ευχαριστο σημερα και λογω του Αγ.Βαλεντινου,θα δωσω τις ευχες μου σε ολους οσους πιστευουν η οχι σεαυτη την γιορτη... Διασκεδαστε με τους Βαλεντινους σας ολες και ξεχαστε τα παντα.... Περαστε καλα,φατε πιειτε χωρις ενοχες κι οπως λεει και η φιλη μας η gilie καντε sex !!!! πολυ sex!!! απελευθερωνει ορμονες που βοηθουν στην ψυχολογια!!! κοκκινα εσωρουχα Βαλεντινες ελπιζω να πηρατε.... φιλια σε ολες!!!!

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

> _Originally posted by ANAIS-ANAIS_
> Ας πουμε και κατι πιο ευχαριστο σημερα και λογω του Αγ.Βαλεντινου,θα δωσω τις ευχες μου σε ολους οσους πιστευουν η οχι σεαυτη την γιορτη... Διασκεδαστε με τους Βαλεντινους σας ολες και ξεχαστε τα παντα.... Περαστε καλα,φατε πιειτε χωρις ενοχες κι οπως λεει και η φιλη μας η gilie καντε sex !!!! πολυ sex!!! απελευθερωνει ορμονες που βοηθουν στην ψυχολογια!!! κοκκινα εσωρουχα Βαλεντινες ελπιζω να πηρατε.... φιλια σε ολες!!!!


χαχαχα να σαι καλα 
εφαγα κινεζικο του σκασμου και μεχρι τωρα δεν εχω παει να αγκαλιασω τη λεκανη της τουαλετας, λεω ας παει στα κομματια 
οσο για το σε3 ...ρε παιδια εχω την εντυπωση οτι μου εχει κοπει η επι8υμια πια...ο αντρας μου συνεχεια με προσεγγιζει αλλα το αποφευγω ...δεν εχω ορε3η ουτε για αυτο, ασε που η περιοδος μου τα εχει παι3ει, τη μια ερχεται την αλλη οχι.

να σε ρωτησω ειναι μυ8ος ή αλη8εια οτι τα αντικατα8λιπτικα παχαινουν???

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> 'Ελενα μου,καταλαβαίνω πως η αγάπη σου για τους αγαπημένους σου σε κάνει να θέλεις να εστιάζεις σ'εκείνους,
> να είσαι η καλύτερη δυνατή για κείνους,ώστε να μη χάσεις ποτέ την αποκλειστική τους αγάπη και προσοχή,
> αλλά ίσως έτσι επιβαρύνεις πολύ περισσότερο με επιπλέον απαιτήσεις την ήδη ταλαιπωρημένη ψυχολογία σου...
> Θέλεις να είσαι τέλεια για κείνους,διαπιστώνεις πως δεν είσαι,φοβάσαι πως τους απογοητεύεις,πιέζεσαι να γίνεις,
> καταφεύγεις σε συμπεριφορές που σε κάνουν να νιώθεις ακόμα πιο άσχημα,πιο ανάξια ίσως για την αγάπη τους,
> με όλες μετά τις συνέπειες που σου προκαλεί ο φόβος αυτός,"όχι,πρέπει να γίνω τέλεια!"και πάλι από την αρχή 
> ο ίδιος φαύλος κύκλος...Αναρρωτήθηκες ποτέ μήπως δικές σου είναι οι προσδοκίες αυτές κι όχι εκείνων;
> Μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος σ'αυτά που σου λέω...δε σε γνωρίζω άλλωστε ούτε είμαι ψυχολόγος για να δικαιούμαι να ομιλώ.
> ...


nadinaki moy αχ ποσο σε ευχαριστω
πρεπει να κανω μια αρχη και η8ελα ενα σπρω3ιμο...νομιζω οτι μολις μου το εδωσες,

----------


## NADINE_ed

Έλενα μου,δεν ξέρεις πόση χαρά μου δίνεις με αυτό που λες! :)
Νιώθω πως μια αχτίδα ελπίδας σε διαπέρασε μετά από πολύ καιρό και θέλω να ελπίζω 
πως θα κάνεις τα πάντα να την προστατέψεις τις δύσκολες στιγμές που ίσως πάλι έρθουν...
Κανείς δεν είπε πως θα είναι εύκολο ή θα γίνει αμέσως...Γίνεται όμως κι αρχίζω να πιστεύω πως ήδη το βλέπεις κι εσύ!
Τώρα που είσαι ζεστή οργάνωσε το σχέδιο σου,βάλε σε μια σειρά τις προτεραιότητες σου,μικρά βηματάκια κι όλα θα τα δεις ν'αλλάζουν σιγά σιγά,
να λάμπει και πάλι το χαμόγελο στα χείλη σου κι αντίστοιχα η λάμψη στα μάτια των δικών σου,που θα σε βλέπουν να είσαι όλο και καλύτερα!
Μη χάνεις επαφή μαζί μας...είμαστε πάντα εδώ...στα δύσκολα και στα εύκολα...εδώ...όλοι για κάτι αγωνιζόμαστε...δεν είσαι μόνη ούτε η μόνη!

----------


## XENIA!

σας ευχαριστω ολες κοριτσια..ειναι απιστευτο ποσο με βοηθατε εστω και αν δεν σας ξερω...καθε φορα που νιωθω αδυναμη και οτι θα ανοιξω το ψυγειο να το κατασπαραξω ,ερχομαι εδω και νιωθω συμπαρασταση...διαβαζω αυτα που γραφετε και παιρνω δυναμη..μπορει να μην γραφω πολλες φορες(ειμαι ντροπαλη ακομα..)αλλα να ξερετε οτι χαιρομαι πολυ να σας εχω παρεα μου.......φιλια.........!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ANAIS-ANAIS

> _Originally posted by Dreamcatcher_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ANAIS-ANAIS_
> Ας πουμε και κατι πιο ευχαριστο σημερα και λογω του Αγ.Βαλεντινου,θα δωσω τις ευχες μου σε ολους οσους πιστευουν η οχι σεαυτη την γιορτη... Διασκεδαστε με τους Βαλεντινους σας ολες και ξεχαστε τα παντα.... Περαστε καλα,φατε πιειτε χωρις ενοχες κι οπως λεει και η φιλη μας η gilie καντε sex !!!! πολυ sex!!! απελευθερωνει ορμονες που βοηθουν στην ψυχολογια!!! κοκκινα εσωρουχα Βαλεντινες ελπιζω να πηρατε.... φιλια σε ολες!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 Καλα εκανες και εφαγες και το ευχαριστηθηκες,γιατι πρεπει να αισθανομαστε ενοχες για κατι που μας ευχαριστει??? χαιρομαι που δεν πηρες αγκαλια την λεκανη και πηρες φανταζομαι τον αντρα σου αγκαλιτσα!! Ουτε και εγω εχω ερωτικη επιθυμια δυστυχως ...καθολου!!! Η περιοδος σου τα εχει παιξει λογω της ολης καταστασης... που λεγεται βουλιμια... Λογω ορμονων δεν εχεις σταθερο κυκλο και ελλειψη ερωτικης επιθυμιας... ακριβως τα ιδια και εγω.. Τα ηρεμιστικα παχαινουν γιατι προκαλουν καταστολη,και εθισμο. Τα αντικαταθλιπτικα σε βοηθουν να βρεις ξανα τους ρυθμους σου και δεν προκαλουν εθισμο.. Οταν ο γιατρος θα το κρινει απαραιτητο οτι το χρειαζεσαι θα σου το χορηγησει. Εμενα ο γιατρος μου το εδωσε γιατι κοντεψα να χασω τα παντα... καταλαβαινεις...Οχι δεν παχαινουν εκτος απο καποια κατακρατηση υγρων που κι αυτο ποικιλει αναλογως τον οργανισμο.Δεν τρεχω στο ψυγειο πια γιατι ειμαι σταθερη συναισθηματικα,και ελεγχω πληρως την ορεξη μου.. θα φαω κανονικα τα γευματα μου στην ωρα τους ομως χωρις να καθομαι ωρες νηστικη,και μετα με πιασουν κρισεις βουλιμιας.

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

> _Originally posted by ANAIS-ANAIS_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Dreamcatcher_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


μου τα εδωσε ο γιατρος περυσι, δε πηρα ουτε ενα , τα εχω στο ντουλαπι και κα8ονται..τα φοβαμαι, αλλα πλεον φοβαμαι εμενα πιο πολυ, 
οταν ενημερωσα το γιατρο οτι δεν τα παιρνω μου ειπε οτι 8α κανονισουμε 3ανα συναντηση οταν 3εκινησω το πρωτο τερταρτο του χαπιου...απο τοτε εχει περασει ενας χρονος...και κατι...

δε τα καταφερα να κρατη8ω σημερα , ολο λεω 8α κανω μια καινουρια αρχη αλλα τπτ, εφαγα λιγο λαχανοσαλατα, και μολις τελειωσα ενιω8α τοσες ενοχες δε προλαβα να καταπιω τη μπουκια και πηγα τουαλετα...δε 8α αντεχα ενιω8α να καινε τα σω8ηκα μου. ισως πιω ενα τσαι αργοτερα ετσι για μην πω οτι κοιμη8ικα νηστικη.
ναντινακι μου σκεφτικα τι ειναι αυτο που επι8υμω σε σχεση με τα κιλα μου, δυστιχως δε βρηκα απαντηση...μια απαντηση μου την εδωσε σημερα η μαμα μου..μου ειπε οτι 8ελω να χασω κιλα αλλα αυτο το ελεγα οταν γενησα που ημουν 60 κιλα μετα το 3αναελεγα οταν πηγα 55 κιλα μετα το ειπα 3ανα οταν πηγα 50 κιλα , το 3αναλεω ακομα που ειμαι 48 κιλα και με ρωτησε ποιος ειναι ο αρι8μος αυτος των κιλων που 8α με ευχαριστουσε να τον ακουσω και να τα εχω????δε 3ερω την απαντηση απλα 8ελω να χανω, δε μπορω να πω οτι στοχος μου ειναι τα 45 γιατι δε 3ερω αν 8α ειμαι ευχαριστημενη.ταραζομαι τοσο , οταν ανεβαινω στη ζυγαρια, με πιανει ταχυκαρδια, ο αντρας μου πετα3ε τη προηγ, εβδομμαδα τη ζυγαρια. αυριο φευγει παλι, δστιχως η δουλεια του ειναι να τα3ιδευει συνεχως ...για μιαμιση εβδιμμαδα παλι 8α ειμαι μονη με τα παιδια..μονη στον εαυτο μου, μονη προσπα8οντας να μην τρωω ... και δε 3ερω το λογο...

----------


## sabe

Eγω αποφασισα να σου πω τη δικη μου ιστορια,για να δεις οτι οχι μονο δεν εισαι μονη,οχι μονο δεν εισαι αβοηθητη,αλλα να σου δωσω προσωπικο παραδειγμα,Ονειροπιαστρα μου.

Λοιπον(παιρνω βαθια ανασα,γιατι και για μενα ειναι δυσκολο να μιλαω για τις λουμπες μου):η καταθλιψη σ'εμενα ξεκινησε πριν 10 χρονια,με σταδιακη μειωση της ορεξης,εχανα σιγα-σιγα κιλα,διχως διαιτα,απλα εχανα τη διαθεση για φαγητο.Τα δικα μου συμπτωματα περιελαμβαναν:αυπνια,κακο υπνο,εφιαλτες,κουραση(ξυπν γα κι ενιωθα οτι δεν ειχα κοιμηθει καθολου,οτι δεν ειχα ξεκουραστει),αισθηματα απογοητευσης,ματαιοτητας,μ αυρες σκεψεις,απομονωση(δεν ηθελα να βγαινω,ουτε με φιλους/ες,ουτε μονη μου),απωλεια της libido,κοινως καμια διαθεση για σεξ,παραμεληση της εμφανισης μου,της υγιεινης μου,πχ δεν ηθελα να κανω μπανιο,φαντασου!ενιωθα δυσβασταχτη την καθε μερα που ερχοτανε,δεν ηθελα να ξημερωνει,ακομη και το πιο μικρο πραγμα,πχ το καθημερινο μαγειρεμα για μενα ητανε βουνο,ειχα χασει καθε κεφι για τη ζωη,καθε απολαυση που προυπηρχε,ειχε χαθει...Δεν χαμογελαγα πια,οχι να γελασω,ουτε να χαμογελασω δεν καταφερνα.Σε λιγους μηνες,εχασα το 1/5 του βαρους μου,τα ρουχα επλεαν πανω μου,ασε που ηθελα να ειμαι παντα με πυτζαμες.Δεν βαφομουν πλεον,δεν πηγαινα κομμωτηριο,δεν ακουγα μουσικη,δεν εβλεπα τηλεοραση,η παραμικρη δυσαρεστη ειδηση η εικονα εφτανε για να με κανει κομματια.Δυστυχως,δεν υπηρχαν γυρω μου ατομα που να αναγνωσουν την κατασταση η να με ωθησουν στη λυση,να σκεφτεις οτι ουτε ο τοτε συζυγος μου συμπαραστεκοταν,μαλλον ειχε γινει ο κριτης και ο αναισθητος δικαστης μου.Σχολια του τυπου:"δεν προσπαθεις,ΔΕΝ ΘΕΣ!".θα σου πω μονο ενα πραγμα για να καταλαβεις.Η σταση του απεναντι μου σε μια φοβερα δυσκολη περιοδο της ζωης μου,καθορισε την επιλογη μου να μη συνεχισω να ζω με τον ανθρωπο εκεινο,οχι αμεσως,αλλα αφου βγηκα απο το προβλημα και ειχα πια καθαρη σκεψη και κριση,εθεσα τις βασεις για ενα προσωπικο ξεκαθαρισμα της σχεσης μας(που κατ'εμε ειχε πολυ να κανει με την εναρξη της καταθλιψης η ασχημη αυτη συζυγικη σχεση).Με αναζητηση δικη μου στο διαδικτυο,αναγνωρισα τα συμπτωματα,πηγα σε ψυχιατρο,ακολουθησα φαρμακευτικη αγωγη.Η αγωγη κρατησε 3 χρονια,η καταθλιψη δεν ειναι ιωση,θελει επιμονη στη θεραπεια της,παρακολουθηση απο ειδικο,επισης δεν ειναι θεμα τεμπελιας,αδυναμου χαρακτηρα η μειονεκτηματος,ειναι μια ασθενεια οπως τοσες και τοσες,που χρηζει φαρμακευτικης αντιμετωπισης,οχι ευχολογια.(εδω να πω οτι υπαρχει διαχωρισμος της δυσθυμιας απο την καταθλιψη,ο ορισμος της διαφορας ειναι στη διαρκεια των συμπτωματων,τα συμπτωματα της καταθλιψης επιμενουν για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα,μηνες η και χρονια).

Δε θα σε κουρασω με τα σταδια της αποθεραπειας,η οποια διηρκεσε αρκετα,ηταν επιπονη,γιατι υπηρχαν και κανα-δυο υποτροπες,αλλα θα φτασω στην ουσια:απο το απολυτο σκοταδι,σιγα σιγα εμπαινα στη φαση του λυκοφωτος,αρχισα να ξαναποκτω την εμπιστοσυνη στον εαυτο μου,στο θεο,στη φιλια,αρχισα να νιωθω δυνατη,οχι ξαφνικα,οχι αμεσως,αλλα με το περασμα μηνων,επανερχοντουσαν οι απολαυσεις που γνωριζα πριν αλλα ειχαν εξαφανιστει απο το σκηνικο της ζωης μου.Ξαναχαμογελασα.Ξαναεφα γα.Ξανακοιμηθηκα χωρις εφιαλτες.Ξαναταξιδεψα.Ξανα χορεψα.Ξαναστολιστηκα.Ξανα διακοσμησα το σπιτι.Ξαναγελασα.Εκανα νεους φιλους.Πεταξα απο τη ζωη μου ατομα που μου εκαναν κακο,εθεσα νεα ορια στις απαιτησεις μου απο τους αλλους,απεκτησα νεα hobbies,νεα γουστα,εκανα καινουργια ονειρα,που ταιριαζαν περισσοτερο στον αστραφτερο μου εαυτο.

Οχι μονο μπορεις να ξεφυγεις,οχι μονο θα τα καταφερεις,αλλα οσο μενεις εκει καλη μου DreamCatcher,χανεις χρονο,χαρα,εμπειριες που εχει να σου προσφερει η ζωη.
Με τον καιρο και βλεποντας πισω στο χρονο,εφτασα στο συμπερασμα οτι ηταν απαραιτητο να περασω απο το σκοταδι για να ανακαλυψω ποσο λατρευα το φως,ηταν αναποφευκτο το περασμα μου απο την αβυσσο για να ανεβω στην επιφανεια.
Εμαθα να μη φοβαμαι μηπως ξανακυλησω(γιατι αυτη η σκεψη με κυνηγουσε χρονια),γνωρισα καλυτερα το χαρακτηρα μου,τον εψαξα καλα,αναγνωρισα τις βαθυτερες επιθυμιες μου,κλισεις,ενδομυχους φοβους και αναστολες.

ΔΕΝ ηταν ευκολο.
ΔΕΝ εγινε με μαγεια,ευχες,υποδειξεις τριτων,κριτικη.
ΔΕΝ εγινε σε μια μερα,ουτε σε εναν μηνα η θεραπεια.
ΔΕΝ εγινε χωρις τομες δραστικες σε τροπο σκεψης και νοοτροπιες που με οδηγησαν στο να παθω καταθλιψη(αν δεν αλλαξουν πολλα απο αυτα που θα εντοπισεις ως αιτια,οι συνθηκες που ευνοουν την καταθλιψη θα την ξαναγεννησουν,δε θελω να σε τρομαξω,ουτε ομως θα σου πω ψεματα).
ΔΕΝ θα θεραπευτεις χωρις φαρμακα.Μαθε να βλεπεις την καταθλιψη σαν μια σωματικη ασθενεια,δεν θα επαιρνες φαρμακα εαν ειχες διαβητη πχ?
ΔΕΝ εισαι η μονη.Χιλιαδες ανθρωποι περασαν απο εκει,χιλιαδες αλλοι θα περασουν.Ουτε η πρωτη εισαι ουτε η τελευταια.
Αναζητησε εναν καλο γιατρο,να κανει πρωτα μια σωστη αξιολογηση της καταστασης σου,μια καθαρη διαγνωση,μπορει να μην ειναι καταθλιψη,αλλα να απαιτειται πχ μια ψυχοθεραπεια.
Δωσε προτεραιοτητα σε σενα,αποβαλλε ενοχες του στυλ τι φταινε τα παιδια μου,οι γονεις μου,ο συντροφος μου,τι περνανε για μενα κτλ.Οσοι μοιραζονται τη ζωη σου,οπως θα εκανες κι εσυ γι αυτους,θα περνανε και τις μπορες,οχι μονο τις λιακαδες.
Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα λιγουλακι,συγγνωμη για το ποστ-κουρτινα,αλλα θα πρεπει καποτε να ανοιξουμε τα χαρτια για την καταθλιψη,να παψουμε να την αντιμετωπιζουμε ως κατι κρυφο,ενα μειονεκτημα μας,μιλα γι αυτο,χωρις φοβο και παθος.Σπαμε τη σιωπη,γιατι η σιωπη δε βοηθησε ποτε κανεναν!
Ειμαστε εδω για σενα κοριτσακι,για να μιλας,να ανοιγεσαι,να σου λεμε μια γνωμη,η εναν καλο λογο.Δεν ειμαστε σωτηρες,ουτε ειδικοι.Η λυση δεν θα ερθει απο εμας,αλλα απο τη δικη σου αποφαση να δρασεις.Σε φιλω:)

----------


## NADINE_ed

:) sabe μου,πρέπει να είσαι περήφανη για τη δύναμη και το κουράγιο σου!
Δεν τολμούν εύκολα οι άνθρωποι να φέρουν τα πάνω κάτω στη ζωή τους,
όσο κι αν εντωμεταξύ νιώθουν εγκλωβισμένοι και δυστυχισμένοι!
Κι η αλήθεια είναι πως καμία συμβουλή δεν έχει τη δύναμη της μαρτυρίας!
Είναι πολύ συγκινητικό που αποφάσισες να μοιραστείς την ιστορία σου
ιδίως για να εμπνεύσεις θετικά την Έλενα μας!Ελπίζω να ένιωσες κι εσύ όμορφα!
Έχεις δίκιο σε όσα είπες,αλλά κυρίως θα επικεντρωθώ στην παρότρυνση σου για λύσιμο της σιωπής!
Η σιωπή και το σκοτάδι συντηρούν κι ενισχύουν επικίνδυνα ό,τι αρνητικό κινείται υποχθόνια εις βάρος μας...
Όσο κρυβόμαστε,συνομωτούμε ενοχικά κι εμείς,παρεμπδίζοντας την ελπίδα να φωτίσει την απελπισία μας!
Είτε είναι κάτι που υφιστάμεθα από άλλους,είτε κάτι που οι ίδιοι προκαλούμε στον εαυτό μας,η σιωπή είναι εχθρός κι όχι σύμμαχος!

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

καλησπερα φιλαρακια μου
ο αντρας μου γυρισε εχ8ες και ειχε ενα επαγγελματικο ραντεβου, μου ειπε λοιπον να παω μαζι του για φαγητο
στολιστικα βαφτικα και δωσαμε ραντεβου κεντρο
κα8ως προσωρουσα με κοιταει και λεει ...εχεις αδυνατισει επικυνδινα αυτο που βλεπω πια δεν ειναι ωραιο...
ευχαριστω για το κοπλιμεντο του λεω
δεν ηταν κοπλιμεντο ελενα μου λεει!!!!!

σημερα με παιρνει η μαμα μου τηλ και λεγαμε διαφορα καποια στιγμη μου πεταει το ε3ης...
ελενα εχεις αδυνατισει [παρα πολυ...παλια περπατουσες και σταματουσαν και σε κοιτουσσαν τωρα περπατας στο δρομο και περνας απαρατηρητη, <!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
εχει χαλασει το προσωπο σου , μου λεει

σας ευχαριστω και τους 2 , ειπα 
ακομα μια φορα με ρι3ατε κατω,,,
ακομα μια φορα νιω8ω τοσο ανεπι8υμητη...

----------


## sabe

Γεια σου DreamCatcher.Εισαι ακομη στα 48 κιλα;Με τι υψος;Mηπως δεν ηθελαν να σε πονεσουν ο αντρας σου και η μητερα σου,αλλα να σου επισημανουν οτι ανησυχουν για σενα;Ειχες γραψει οτι νιωθεις ρακος,ασχημη.Ειναι λογικο οταν νιωθεις ετσι,να καθρεφτιζεται αυτο στην εικονα σου,γιατι συνηθως "βγαζουμε"προς τα εξω αυτο που αισθανομαστε για τον εαυτο μας,ασχετα απο τα κιλα θα ελεγα.Δεν υπαρχει ενα ρημαδι μεικαπ για τις ουλες της ψυχης,οσο και να βαφομαστε,το δερμα μας καλυπτουμε,οχι αυτο που απο μεσα πηγαζει.Οταν καποια εποχη,πολυ δυσκολη ειχα πεσει στα 49,5 κιλα,καθολου δεν ενιωθα ομορφη,επιθυμητη,γιατι απλα δεν αρεσα σ'εμενα.Και ητανε οξυμωρο,γιατι εκεινη την περιοδο,υπηρξε συγγενης μου που παλευε με τα κιλα της και μου ειπε οτι ζηλευε το σωμα μου...το σωμα που υποφερε ομως απο ελλειψη φαγητου,απο ελλειψη ιχνοστοιχειων και βιταμινων.
Μη βιαζεσαι να καταδικασεις τα λογια τους,ισως να βλεπουν κατι που εσυ δε βλεπεις...Συγγνωμη,δε θελω να σε ριξω ψυχολογικα,εισαι πεσμενη ηδη ματακια μου,αλλα δε θελω και να συνεχισεις να βασανιζεις το κορμακι σου.Να το τιμωρεις.Μη με παρεξηγησεις,σε παρακαλω,αλλα θα ηθελα πολυ να σκεφτεις οτι πρεπει,πρεπει να στραφεις καπου για βοηθεια.Πηγες σε καποιον ειδικο η ακομη;Τι φοβασαι γλυκια μου;Τι δεν σε αφηνει να πας;
Aχ και να'μουν ειδικη,αχ και να μπορουσα να σε βοηθησω...

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

> _Originally posted by sabe_
> Γεια σου DreamCatcher.Εισαι ακομη στα 48 κιλα;Με τι υψος;Mηπως δεν ηθελαν να σε πονεσουν ο αντρας σου και η μητερα σου,αλλα να σου επισημανουν οτι ανησυχουν για σενα;Ειχες γραψει οτι νιωθεις ρακος,ασχημη.Ειναι λογικο οταν νιωθεις ετσι,να καθρεφτιζεται αυτο στην εικονα σου,γιατι συνηθως "βγαζουμε"προς τα εξω αυτο που αισθανομαστε για τον εαυτο μας,ασχετα απο τα κιλα θα ελεγα.Δεν υπαρχει ενα ρημαδι μεικαπ για τις ουλες της ψυχης,οσο και να βαφομαστε,το δερμα μας καλυπτουμε,οχι αυτο που απο μεσα πηγαζει.Οταν καποια εποχη,πολυ δυσκολη ειχα πεσει στα 49,5 κιλα,καθολου δεν ενιωθα ομορφη,επιθυμητη,γιατι απλα δεν αρεσα σ'εμενα.Και ητανε οξυμωρο,γιατι εκεινη την περιοδο,υπηρξε συγγενης μου που παλευε με τα κιλα της και μου ειπε οτι ζηλευε το σωμα μου...το σωμα που υποφερε ομως απο ελλειψη φαγητου,απο ελλειψη ιχνοστοιχειων και βιταμινων.
> Μη βιαζεσαι να καταδικασεις τα λογια τους,ισως να βλεπουν κατι που εσυ δε βλεπεις...Συγγνωμη,δε θελω να σε ριξω ψυχολογικα,εισαι πεσμενη ηδη ματακια μου,αλλα δε θελω και να συνεχισεις να βασανιζεις το κορμακι σου.Να το τιμωρεις.Μη με παρεξηγησεις,σε παρακαλω,αλλα θα ηθελα πολυ να σκεφτεις οτι πρεπει,πρεπει να στραφεις καπου για βοηθεια.Πηγες σε καποιον ειδικο η ακομη;Τι φοβασαι γλυκια μου;Τι δεν σε αφηνει να πας;
> Aχ και να'μουν ειδικη,αχ και να μπορουσα να σε βοηθησω...


καλη μου sabe σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση
το υψος μου ειναι 1.64 και τα κιλα μου σημερα ειναι αναμεσα στα 48 και στα 49
οσο για τον ειδικο, οχι ακομα τιποτα δε πηγα
ηταν αρρωστα τα παιδια μου και ασχολη8ικα με αυτο..
το πρωι εχασα τις αισθησεις μου, οχι λυποθυμια οπως τις αλλες φορες, μαλλον κρυωσα και ο οργανισμος μου δεν αντεχει, ο αντρας μου ελειπε ταξιδι παλι για δουλεια και τραβηξα ολο το ζορι μονη μου, οποτε ο οργανισμος μου τωρα αντιδραει
ολα 8α πανε καλα , λεω και 3αναλεω
ειστε σαν το...αγαλημενο μου ημερολογιο...χαχχαχα
σας ευχαριστω
σε φιλω

οσο για τον ειδικο

----------


## τζενη_ed

ονειροπαγιδα μου ειμαστε το ιδιο υψος 
και εχω φτασει στα πολυ αδυνατα μου στα 52 κιλα 
(πριν πολλα χρονια)
και νομιζω οτι τα 49 ειναι πολυ λιγα
δεν τρως λιγο ρε παιδακι μου
θα στο γυρισει σε καραμπινατη ανορεξια και θα ψαχνεσαι
το βαλες πλωρη για τον αγιο Πετρο?

----------


## NADINE_ed

Ελενάκι μου,
χαίρομαι πολύ που γίναμε κάποιας μορφής αγαπημένο ημερολόγιο για σένα,που τελευταία μπαίνεις και γράφεις πιο συχνά 
απ' ό,τι στο παρελθόν,που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας ό,τι σε ταλαιπωρεί κι ίσως έτσι κάπως εκτονώνεται...
Αναφορικά με τα σχόλια των δικών σου ίσως είναι ο λανθασμένος μεν,αμήχανος και συγχισμένος δε τρόπος τους να σε προσεγγίσουν...
Είμαι σίγουρη πως κι εκείνοι σ'αγαπούν όσο κι εσύ και σε χρειάζονται,βιώνουν κι εκείνοι τις συνέπειες όσων σε βασανίζουν,
πονούν και είναι σε απόγνωση για το πώς να το χειριστούν,πώς να σε βοηθήσουν,πώς κι οι ίδιοι να βοηθηθούν...
Αν δεν τους μιλάς ιδιαίτερα είναι ακόμα πιο δύσκολο να καταλάβουν κάτι τόσο ξένο για κείνους...Εδώ εσύ η ίδια προσπαθείς!
Δεν επιχειρώ να τους δικαιολογήσω ούτε ασφαλώς να σε ωθήσω σε κάτι που δεν νιώθεις έτοιμη να κάνεις.
Το μόνο που θα σου πω είναι πως η υπερβολική μας ενασχόληση με τους άλλους(ειδικά τους πιο αγαπημένους μας)
τη γνώμη,τα σχόλια,ακόμα κι ένα τους βλέμμα,είναι ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι από τους λόγους που μας έφτασαν εδώ που είμαστε,
μακριά από εμάς και τα αληθινά μας θέλω,πιεσμένους από υπερβολικές απαιτήσεις,προσδοκίες και συμπεριφορές,δικές μας και αλλότριες.
Στο βωμό της αγάπης έχουμε θυσιάσει τους ίδιους μας τους εαυτούς κι αλίμονο πετύχαμε το ακριβώς αντίθετο!
Μπορεί να μην έχουμε τη δύναμη ν'αλλάξουμε τη στάση των άλλων απέναντι μας,έχουμε ωστόσο τη δυνατότητα ν'αλλάξουμε τη δική μας!
Αν τα σχόλια και οι γνώμες των άλλων είναι αυτές που διαιωνίζουν το φαύλο κύκλο αλληλεπιδράσεων,τον σπάμε κλείνοντας τ'αφτιά μας!
Αντί να χαντακωθούμε για άλλη μια φορά,να επιτρέψουμε στον πόνο να μας παραλύσει,να θυμώσουμε στους αγαπημένους μας 
και να τους βάλουμε απέναντι σαν εχθρούς αντί για το πλάι μας,στο εξής ας προσπερνάμε κι ας εστιάζουμε αλλού!
Εκεί που πραγματικά θα μας βοηθήσει!Σ'εμάς,την αλήθεια και τις ανάγκες μας και στη φροντίδα του εαυτού μας πλέον από μας τους ίδιους!
Εμείς είμαστε ο πολυπόθητος ιππότης στο άσπρο άλογο,που λαχταρούμε να μας σώσει από τα δεινά μας!
Κι αν κάπου χρειαζόμαστε βοήθεια να ιππεύσουμε,γιατί μας πέφτει κάπως ψηλά η σέλα,δεν καθυστερούμε να ζητήσουμε βοήθεια!
Αφού είναι πιο ευδιάκριτο το φως πλέον γιατί να επιλέγουμε,έστω αδρανώντας ασυνείδητα,να παραμένουμε στα σκοτάδια;

----------


## NADINE_ed

Πώς είναι το γλυκό το Ελενάκι μας τελευταία;

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> Πώς είναι το γλυκό το Ελενάκι μας τελευταία;


πεθαινει σιγα σιγα
σβηνω 8α εκραγω
θα σκασω δε παει αλλο καθε μερα τα ιδια λεω, νομιζω οτι πρεπει να παω στο γιατρο παλι
θα κανονισω ραντεβου για τη πεμπτη, αχ ποσες φορες το εχω πει και ποσες πεμπτες εχουν περασει, 8α παρω τα αντικαταθλιπτικα, το πηρα παοφαση, 8α τρελαθω, θα σκασω δεν αντεχω, σημερα εμεινα κλεισμενη στο δωματιο και ουρλιαζα
ουρλιαζαααααααααααα
ειμαι τοσο εξου8ενομενη τοσο πολυ

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

θα με αρρωστησουνε , θα με πεθανουν

----------


## purpleglass

ελένη γειά σου. είμαι καινούργια εδώ (δυστυχώς όχι καινούργια σε αυτή την κόλαση) οπότε θα μου επιτρέψεις να "εισβάλλω" στη συγκεκριμένη σειρά μυνημάτων που έχει ξεκινήσει πολύ καιρό πριν εγγραφώ στο site. 
απ ότι κατάλαβα αισθάνεσαι πολύ πιεσμένη και σε αδιέξοδο. Θέλεις να ξεσπάσεις και δεν ξέρεις ούτε τον τρόπο ούτε μπορείς να ανοιχτείς σε κάποιον δικό σου άνθρωπο (τουλάχιστον όχι όσο θα ήθελες, συνήθως λέμε το 10% και το υπόλοιπο 90% το κρατάμε για τον εαυτό μας) και έτσι ξεσπάς στο ίδιο σου το σώμα. Αυτό βέβαια είναι λογικό καθώς η μάνα σου και ο άντρας σου, ούτε ειδικοί είναι, ούτε έχουν περάσει κάτι παρόμοιο. Σχολιάζουν μόνο αυτό που βλέπουν να συμβαίνει σε κάποιο δικό τους άνθρωπο που αγαπούν (όπως το οτι έχει αδυνατίσει πολύ) και θεωρούν (και δεν μπορούμε να τους αδικήσουμε, παρόλα αυτά μας πληγώνουν αλύπητα) οτι η λύση στο πρόβλημα, η γιατρειά είναι να φαμε το ρημάδι το φαί μας. 

Κάνε αυτό που νομίζεις καλύτερο για σένα. Θα πας στο γιατρό όχι τόσο για τον άντρα σου, όχι για τα παιδάκια σου αλλά επειδή εσύ το θες, εσύ νιώθεις οτι αισθάνεσαι ασφαλής να πας. Ξέρω πόσο σημαντική μπορεί να είναι είναι η αίσθηση του ελέγχου για σένα. Μην κατηγορείς τον εαυτό σου που δεν πήγες τόσες Πέμπτες, δεν πειράζει, το σκέφτηκες αλλά κάποια στιγμή θα πας. Και αν χρειαστεί θα πάρεις αγωγή αντικαταθλιπτικών.
Κάθε μέρα όλοι τα ίδια λέμε, σήμερα είναι η τελευταία φορά που κάνω τούτο και κείνο, απο αύριο θα πάρω την κατάσταση στα χέρια μου, θα προσπαθήσω να γίνω καλα, δεν μπορεί αυτή η ιστορία να συνεχιστεί για πάντα. Και σχεδόν πάντα αναβάλλουμε.
Κανείς δεν είπε οτι είναι εύκολο. Βήμα βήμα. Κάθε μικρό βήμα προς την καλυτέρευση μας, σωματική και ψυχική (κυρίως το δεύτερο) είναι μια μικρή μα τόσο σημαντική κατάκτηση. Το ξέρω οτι ακούγομαι τραγικά κλισέ, ίσως για άλλη μια φορά ακούς τα ίδια απο διαφορετικό άτομο, όμως πίστεψέ με η απελπισία που σε κατατρώει δεν μου είναι άγνωστη. Δεν θα τρελαθείς, δεν θα σκάσεις, κλάψε αν αυτό σε βοηθά, δεν είναι ντροπή, είναι δικαίωμα και μας βοηθά απ το να χάσουμε το μυαλό μας. 
Εδώ άρχισα εγώ να μπαίνω σε σοβαρότατες σκέψεις να πάω σε ειδικό που δεν έχω πάει ακόμη, και αυτό είναι πρωτοφανές για μένα (θέλω όλα να τα ξεπερνώ μόνη μου. μέεεγα λάθος. ξεροκέφαλη. και με ψευδαισθήσεις.). :P

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

se ευχαριστω που μπυ μιλησες το ειχα αναγκη τωρα
θελω να γινω οπως ημουν , αυτη η χαρουμενη κοπελα.ειμαι κουρασμενη και κρυωνω τρομερα καθε μερα κρυωνω ποναει το σωμα μου η ψυχη μου
νιω8ω αρρωστη
δε φταιει το φαγητο , νομιζω οτι χρειαζομαι ψυχικη ηρεμια
μονο αυτο

----------


## purpleglass

τι μου θύμισες τώρα..αυτό το αιώνιο κρύο. Πάνω απο ένα καλοριφέρ συνεχώς και συνέχιζα να κρυώνω! Και όσα ρούχα και να έβαζα το ένα πάνω στο άλλο, ξέρεις σαν κρεμμύδι, ήμουν παγωμένη. Ξέρεις, εκτός απ την έλλειψη θρεπτικών στοιχείων και λίπους στον οργανισμό, είναι και ψυχολογικό το κρύο. Αισθανόμαστε μόνοι, συνεχώς μόνοι, ίσως ακόμη περισσότερο όταν είμαστε με ανθρώπους δικούς μας..Γιατί θέλουμε να τους τα πούμε όλα μονότερμα και απ την άλλη δεν θέλουμε καθόλου, μην τολμήσουν και μας πάρουν κάτι τόσο δικό μας, το μοναδικό πράγμα που μπορούμε να ελέγξουμε (ή έτσι νομίζουμε). Τουλάχιστον άν είναι να γίνουμε καλά να το έχουμε αποφασίσει εμείς. 
Είναι κάτι συγκεκριμένο (αν αισθάνεσαι άνετα φυσικά να το πεις) που πυροδότησε τα σημερινά δυσάρεστα συναισθήματα?Ή που έκανε τα ήδη υπάρχοντα, χειρότερα? Γιατί βάλλεται ακόμη περισσότερο η ψυχούλα σου, ειδικά σήμερα?

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καρδούλα μου,μη βασανίζεσαι μόνη σου χωρίς βοήθεια!
Μη βασίζεσαι σε κάποια καλή στιγμή που νιώθεις λίγο καλύτερα και το αφήνεις,γιατί βλέπεις πως αυτό δυστυχώς δε σε αφήνει τελικά από μόνο του...
Να πας αυτήν την Πέμπτη,Ελενάκι μου,μην το καθυστερείς άλλο,σε παρακαλώ!Και μόνο που θα μιλήσεις σε κάποιον,θα ανακουφιστείς αρκετά 
και μετά θα κάνουν και τα χάπια τη δουλίτσα τους...έτσι για λίγο να πάρουμε μια μικρή ώθηση και μετά με άλλη οπτική και διάθεση το συνεχίζουμε κι εμείς...
Είπαμε ούτε εθιστικά είναι ούτε για πάντα!Ένα ουπς,που λέει και μια διαφήμηση,έτσι λίγο να βγούμε από αυτό το πολύ!
Σε σκέφτομαι συνέχεια...Μην το περνάς όλο αυτό μόνη σου,γιατί δεν είσαι μόνη σου!Φιλάκια!

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

εχω ενα χαρακτηρα που δε παρεξηγω κα8ολου, για να νευριασω πρεπει να με φερεις στο αμην... και ολοι γνωστοι και αγνωστοι οικογενεια και μη, οταν εχουν κατι παντα 3εσπουν επανω μου, οτι κι αν συμβαινει εγω ειμαι ο δεκτης και αυτος που 8α τα ακουσει για να 3εσκασουν , φτανει πια ομως, τωρα πια εχω σκασει εγω, τωρα με ρημα3αν ολοι, τωρα με αρρωστησαν, μου εχουν μαυρισει τη ψυχη

----------


## NADINE_ed

Έχουν μαζευτεί πολλά,Ελενάκι μου,μέσα σου.Πολλά δικά σου μαζεμένα,πολλά των άλλων που προστίθενται...
Χρειαζόμαστε αποσυμπίεση,πριν εκραγούμε μια και καλή...Δυστυχώς όλοι μας,ειδικά οι γυναίκες,κάνουμε πολλή υπομονή
και παραμερίζουμε τις δικές μας ανάγκες για χάρη των άλλων και των δικών τους αναγκών μέχρι κάποια στιγμή να στενέψουν τόσο πολύ τα περιθώρια,
που,αναγκαστικά πλέον,να παραδεχτούμε πως δεν πάει άλλο.Μόνο που αυτό συνήθως συμβαίνει όταν είμαστε στο παρά πέντε πριν τη διάλυση...
Λένε πως ο Θεός μας δίνει μόνο όσα αντέχουμε και προφανώς εμείς αντέχουμε πολλά,άμα κρίνουμε από το ύψος του βουνού,που μας καταπλακώνει...
Σε θερμοπαρακαλώ,πες μου πως ο κόσμος να χαλάσει αυτήν την Πέμπτη θα πας στο ραντεβού...Μην αφήσεις να σε πνίγουν άλλο...Βοήθησε το Λενάκι!
Αν μπορείς και θέλεις να μιλήσεις,έλα να πάμε στο τσατ για λίγο...Θα περιμένω...

----------


## purpleglass

Μην φορτώνεσαι εσύ τα δικά τους τα ξεσπάσματα, κι αν δεν μπορείς εκείνες τις στιγμές να τους αντιμετωπίσεις, εάν θεωρείς οτι ένα τους νεύρο ή οτιδήποτε είναι άδικο προς εσένα, απλώς αγνόησέ τους. Μην το αφήσεις να σε καταβάλλει. Μη με παρεξηγήσεις. Δεν εννοώ να πάψεις να νοιάζεσαι για τους ανθρώπους που σε περιτριγυρίζουν, σε καμία περίπτωση. Αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή στη ζωή σου, εσύ χρειάζεσαι υποστήριξη απο αυτούς (όχι πίεση, απλώς υποστήριξη, να ξέρεις οτι είναι εκεί χωρίς να σε σπρώχνουν σε πράξεις για τις οποίες δεν αισθάνεσαι έτοιμη) κι αν δεν μπορούν να στο δώσουν αυτό τότε προσπάθησε να αποκτήσεις μια ανοσία σε αυτά που μπορεί να λέγονται προς το μέρος σου (και πάλι, αν αυτά είναι αβάσιμα η σκληρά). 
Κοίταξε τον εαυτό σου, όχι εγωιστικά, αλλά κοίταξέ τον. Νοιάξου γι αυτόν. Αφού φαίνεται οτι θές τόσο πολύ να μπεις σε μια πορεία που θα σε κάνει να τον αγαπήσεις. Μη σου μαυρίζει κανείς την ψυχή, δεν το αξίζεις. Αν δεν θες να ακούσεις γιατι είσαι ευαίσθητη και σε επηρρεάζει αρνητικά, μην ακούσεις. Μπορεί να μη συμφωνήσουν πολλοί μαζί μου σε αυτό, αλλά το τονίζω, αυτή τη στιγμή είναι απαραίτητο να κοιτάξεις τα δικά σου τα προβλήματα. Και να δίνεις σε σχέσεις που έχουν να σου προσφέρουν κάτι και αυτές. 
Αν και αυτό δεν σημαίνει κάτι, ήδη εμένα, μια άγνωστη, με έκανες απ τα λίγα που είπαμε να νοιάζομαι για την πορεία σου. Φαντάζομαι όλοι εδω μέσα, με τους οποίους μιλάς τόσο καιρό να αισθάνονται το ίδιο. Είσαι η ίδια γυναίκα που ήσουν, η προσωπικότητά σου δεν άλλαξε, μπορεί να μην χαμογελάς πια το ίδιο (ή να χαμογελάς και να κρύβεις τον πόνο) αλλά η αρρώστια σου δεν σε ορίζει σαν άνθρωπο. Ούτε δεν θα υπάρξουν στιγμές που θα ξαναχαμογελάσεις. Θα υπάρξουν. Όχι μόνον όταν θα γιατρευτείς τελείως, και πολύ πριν απ αυτό.

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

ναντινακι μοπυ δεν ειχα δει οτι 8α εμπαινες στο τσατ ποποπο και να ξερες ποσο αναγκη ειχα να μιλησω
παω τωρα μακαρι να εισαι μεσα

----------


## NADINE_ed

Αχ!Συμπλήρωνα κάποια τραγούδια...Μπαίνω τώρα!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Cat-woman,σε σκέφτομαι τρεις μέρες τώρα,αλλά δεν είχα αναπόσπαστο χρόνο να σου γράψω...
Αναλογιζόμουν την αναβλητικότητα σου σχετικά με το ραντεβού,που αρχικά καθυστερούσες να κλείσεις 
και τώρα που έκλεισες,που προβληματίζεσαι αν τελικά θα πας,ενώ νιώθεις ότι περισσότερο θέλεις να μην πας.
Έχω την εντύπωση λοιπόν,πως το ν'απευθυνθείς κάπου για βοήθεια δεν το βλέπεις ανακουφιστικά 
αλλά απειλητικά κι αυτός είναι ο λόγος που διαρκώς το αναβάλλεις.Σε παρακαλώ,έχε στο νου σου
πως σου λέω κάποιες σκέψεις μου,την αίσθηση,που έχω για σένα,με τα δύο πράγματα που έχεις πει,οκ;

Νιώθω λοιπόν,πως μεγάλωσες ως ένα πολύ καλό κορίτσι,ίσως με μία κάπως καταπιεστική μητέρα,γενικά σ'ένα
ασφυκτικό από απαιτήσεις απέναντι σ'εσένα περιβάλον,αισθανόμενη πως έχεις όλο υποχρεώσεις και όχι
δικαίωμα στο δικό σου "θέλω"...Όλες σου οι ανάγκες μαζευόντουσαν μέσα σου κι αισθανόσουν πως η ζωή σου
δε σου ανήκει,αλλά ανήκει σ'εκείνους,που αγαπάς μεν όσο κανέναν,αλλά σε πνίγουν τόσο που ίσως κάποιες φορές
ξυπνούσαν μέσα σου αρνητικά συναισθήματα για κείνους,συνοδευόμενα από την αντίστοιχη ενοχή για τις σκέψεις αυτές.

Το μόνο λοιπόν,που μπορούσες να κρατήσεις απόλυτα δικό σου,χωρίς να έχουν τη δύναμη να σου το στερήσουν 
ήταν και είναι η σχέση σου με το φαγητό,αλλά όχι τόσο αναφορικά με την εικόνα σου όσο με τον έλεγχο από μέρους σου.
Αφού σου ζητάνε να υποταχτείς στους κανόνες τους,είπες εσύ να τους δείξεις και μάλιστα με το παραπάνω τι σημαίνει πειθαρχία!
Ήταν και είναι μιας μορφής εξέγερση,που όμως στρέφεται εις βάρος σου και το βιώνεις οδυνηρότερα στο πετσί σου όσο περνά ο καιρός.

Βέβαια-πολύ σημαντικό-κέρδισες να τραβάς την προσοχή τους,έστω με τον αρνητικό τρόπο αυτό...Ίσως είναι η ανάγκη σου να εισπράξεις
την ανησυχία και την έγνοια τους για σένα,ως μία απόδειξη της αγάπης που σου έχουν,ενώ ουσιατικά αγάπη εκλιπαρείς.
Ίσως έχεις σχηματίσει την εντύπωση πως για να έχεις την αγάπη τους(ό,τι πολυτιμότερο έχεις ανάγκη δηλαδή)
δεν αρκεί να είσαι εσύ,ό,τι κι αν αυτό συνεπάγεται,αλλά πρέπει να γίνεις εκείνη,που θα άξιζε την αγάπη τους,επειδή θα ήταν 
όπως θα την ήθελαν να είναι...Αγάπη υπό όρους...Αυτό όμως πέρα απ'το τεράστιο άγχος,που σ'επιφορτίζει μην τυχόν κάνεις κάτι,
που θα σου κοστίσει ό,τι σου δίνουν,επιπρόσθετα δε σε ικανοποιεί,γιατί μόνο η άνευ όρων αγάπη λογίζεται αληθινή αγάπη.

Δεν είσαι όμως διατεθειμένη να τραβήξεις το σχοινί και να ρισκάρεις να δεις την αντίδραση τους,οπότε αρκείσαι σ'αυτήν 
κι ας μη σου αρκεί κι ο φαύλος κύκλος συνεχίζεται...Κι αν δεν ελέγχεις πολλά άλλα στη ζωή σου,γιατί τους τα παραχώρησες,
κι αν η μόνη αγάπη που εισπράττεις ή κυρίως αντιλαμβάνεσαι είναι η ενασχόληση τους με την εικόνα σου,τότε δεν πρόκειται 
να την εγκαταλείψεις.Αν όλη σου η μέρα είναι αφιερωμένη σ'εκείνους και τα πρέπει τους,αν ως σύζυγος,ως κόρη,ως φίλη
είσαι σε θέση θύματος,γλυκιά και ανεκτική,υπομονετική εξωτερικά(κι ας βράζεις μέσα σου,έτοιμη να εκραγείς)
και η σχέση σου με το σώμα σου είναι το μόνο,που θεωρείς πως σου απέμεινε,τότε,είναι απολύτως αναμενόμενο να έχεις την οπτική 
και να εμμένεις πως ακόμα κι αν χτυπιούνται κάτω δε θα τους κάνεις το χατήρι να τους το παραδώσεις ΚΑΙ αυτό!

Και το να πας σ'έναν ψυχολόγο,το να πάρεις αντικαταθληπτικά,να κάνεις κάτι τέλος πάντων ν'αλλάξει η κατάσταση αυτή,
μάλλον συνεπάγεται για σένα πως θα διαταραχθεί αυτή η αβάσταχτη και δυσάρεστη ωστόσο όμως ισορροπία,που τόσο έχεις ανάγκη.
Προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω πως,άμα φτάσεις σ'έναν συγκεκριμένο αριθμό βάρους,θα πεις κάποτε πως εδώ μου αρέσω και σταματώ.
Επειδή κατά τη γνώμη μου,με βάση όσα παραπάνω σου ανέλυσα,δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα σου,παρά μόνο η εκδήλωση του. 

Αν κάτι απ'όσα σου λέω σου κάνει κάτι,θέλω να σε προσκαλέσω να κάνεις μια προσπάθεια να δεις τις συναντήσεις σου με τον ψυχολόγο 
από μία άλλη οπτική.Εκείνη του συμμάχου κι όχι του εχθρού.Βλέπεις πως κι η ίδια κουράστηκες και δεν αντέχεις άλλο τη ζωή αυτή,
αλλά δεν έχεις εναλλακτική για να την εγκαταλείψεις.Ο ψυχολόγος δε θα βοηθήσει τους δικούς σου να σου πάρουν όλα όσα έχεις 
και δεν έχεις,αλλά εσένα ν'ανασυντάξεις τη ζωή σου,να νιώσεις πιο καλά μέσα σου,πιο δυνατή,να πάρεις πίσω τη ζωή που σου ανήκει,
να στηρίξεις σε στέρεες βάσεις τις σχέσεις αγάπης με τα σημαντικά πρόσωπα της ζωής σου,να πάρεις στα χέρια σου τον έλεγχο
της ζωή σου κι όχι μόνο της ζυγαριάς σου!Είναι τρομακτικό,το ξέρω καλά...Κάθε μεγάλη αλλαγή είναι τρομακτική άλλωστε,
ακόμα κι όταν είναι προς το καλύτερο μας και είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικό να διστάζουμε όταν είναι στο χέρι μας η επιλογή της.
Είναι αλλιώς όμως αν πρώτα χτίσεις μία μεζονέτα πριν γκρεμίσεις την παράγκα,όπου διέμενες.Πριν απ'αυτό θα ήσουν ανόητη 
αν τη χαλούσες,γιατί από το να μείνεις άστεγη κι εκτεθειμένη,καλύτερη η παράγκα,που την αγαπούσες κιόλας χρόνια ως σπίτι σου!

Πιστεύω πως έχεις πολύ μεγάλη ανάγκη να χαλαρώσεις,να γελάσεις,ν'αγαπήσεις και ν'αγαπηθείς με μία άλλη έκφραση της
και πως έχεις αρκετά βασανιστεί κρατώντας μέσα σου τόσο μεγάλο βραχνά,που με κάνει να ελπίζω πως θα δώσεις αυτήν την ευκαιρία
σ'εσένα και τους σημαντικούς σου ανθρώπους ν'απολαύσετε τη ζωή σας όπως την ονειρεύεστε!Συγχώρεσε την πιθανή αυθαιρεσία μου...
Περιμένω να τα πούμε και πάλι...Και αυτά και τα άλλα...Καλή δύναμη σε ό,τι κάνεις!Σε φιλώ!

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

nadinaki μου σε ευχαριστω που για ακομα μια φορα ασχολεισαι μαζι μου
μεγαλωσα σε ενα περιβαλλον οπου και οι 2 μοιυ γονεις δουλευαν πολυ ελειπ;ν πολλες ωρες απο το σπιτι και αναπληρωναν τα παντα, με υλικα αγα8α, ακομα και τωρα η μαμα μοιυ για να μου δειξει την αγαπη της μου κανει δωρα πανακριβα, εμενα ομως ποτε δε με σιγκινησε κατι τετοιο, αυτο πουα ποζητουσα παντα ηταν ενας μ@μημεν0ς καφες δεκα λεπτων να παραμερισει τη καριερα της και τις δουλειες και να καθομασταν για αυτο τον καφε που εδω και 29 χρονια δεν εχουμε πιει.
περασα πολυ εντονη εφηβεια, καβγαδες συνεχεια, ισως να εχεις δικιο ισως να αναζηρω λιγο τη προσοχη τους, 
9 απριλιου ειναι το ραντεβου...φοβαμαι, οσο πλησιαζουν οι μερες φοβαμαι ολο και πιο πολυ.αυριο φευγει παλι ο αντρας μου και σκεφτομαι να φαω κατι μην τυχον και λιποθυμισω παλι και τι θα κανω μονη με 2 παιδια.
απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι πως εαν τελικα παω στο ραντεβου με το ψυχολογο λεω στον εαυτο μου...Θ α του πω αληθειες αυτη τη φορα...μονο αληθειες, τη προηγ. φορα με ρωτουσε να του πω τι τρωω κι εγω του ελεγα κανονικα τα παντα...αυτη τη φορα α του πω αληθεια, θα του πω πως αν πιασει ενα μαχαιρι και με κοψει θα δει τη ψυχη μου που ειναι μαυρη...δε ξερω το λογο ομως...δε ξερω τι το δημιουργησε αυτο..εω κουρασει ψυχολογικα τοσο πολυ και δεν το βλεπει ανθρωπος.ποναει η ψυχη μου...κλαιω μεσα μου καθε λεπτο ψαχνω να βρω μια αιτια, δε βρισκω απαντηση.
ο θεος να μου δωσει δυναμη να παω γιατι θα τρελαθω ειαι ενα σκαλι πριν την τρελα χωρις να ξερω το λογο.με πιανει κριση πανικου εκει που καθομαι, ταχυκαρδιες, δε με χωραει ο τοπος
ηθελα να μιλησω σε καποιον , τα ειπα σε εσας, ευχομαι να μη παρεξηγηθω αλλα εδω εναι ο χωρος εκτονωσης μου , ναι ενα αψυχο πραγμα που απλα πληκτολογω, παιρνου τα χερια μου φωτια και εινα σαν να φωναζω σαν να μιλαω γρηγορα
δινε μου θεε μου δυναμη για τα παιδακια μου
καλο βραδυ

----------


## NADINE_ed

Θ'ασχολούμαι όσο μου δίνεις εσύ το πράσινο φως ν'ασχολούμαι.
Κι απ'ό,τι βλέπω,ακόμα το ΠΑΣΟΚ είναι εδώ,ενωμένο δυνατό!
Χαίρομαι που αναγνωρίζεις το κομμάτι της προσπάθειας σου για προσοχή
και κυρίως που έχεις αποφασίσει να πεις μόνο την αλήθεια σου στη συνάντηση με τον ψυχολόγο.
Μόνο έτσι έχει νόημα εξάλλου...μόνο έτσι μπορείτε να συνεργαστείτε για το καλύτερο σου!
Δεν είναι εύκολο,το καταλαβαίνω,να θίξεις τα πιο οδυνηρά σου και μάλιστα σε κάποιον άγνωστο,
αλλά ίσως η πρόβα που εδώ κάνουμε να σε εξοικειώσει κάπως με την ιδέα...Το εύχομαι!
Αν θέλεις,προσπάθησε να καταλάβεις τι είναι αυτό που νιώθεις πως φοβάσαι όσο περνούν οι μέρες...
Ίσως το ξορκίσουμε συζητώντας το μαζί...Το μόνο μου άγχος είναι να μην εξαφανιστείς!Κάθε μέρα σε ψάχνω...
Πιστεύω πως όσο το παλεύουμε,το ελέγχουμε εμείς κι όχι εκείνο εμάς...Εδώ είναι ο χώρος ο ολόδικός σου,
κι αν το μέσο είναι άψυχο,η προσωπική σου κατάθεση ψυχής μόνο άψυχη δεν είναι(το παρεξιγήσιμο ούτε που το πιάνω)
Δες το σαν το άψυχο καράβι,που ταξιδέυει τους έμψυχους εμάς όλο και πιο κοντά στον προορισμό μας...
Να σε προσέχεις,να σε φροντίζεις,ακόμα κι αν στη φάση αυτή το κάνεις από αίσθηση ευθύνης απέναντι στα παιδιά σου...
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά,ομορφιά μου!

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

δε πηγα στο ραντεβου με το ψυχιατρο...:(

----------


## XENIA!

γιατι βρε dreamcattcher?
εισαι λιγο καλυτερα τουλαχιστον?

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

> _Originally posted by XENIA!_
> γιατι βρε dreamcattcher?
> εισαι λιγο καλυτερα τουλαχιστον?


oxi καθολου, αντιθετως
μου μετεθεσαν το ραντεβου για τις 12 Μαιου
τι ειναι οταν κανει κανεις κακες σκεψεις?κανω κακες σκεψεις για αγαπημενα μου προσωπα, συγκεκριμενα βλεπω μια συγκεκριμενη σκηνη μπροστα μου, Παναγια μου!!!!!!!! Τρελαινομαι
ενα ζουρλομανδυα παρακαλωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω ωωωω

----------


## XENIA!

τι κακες σκεψεις κανεις?
οτι κανεις κακο σε καποιον που σε εβλαψε για παραδειγμα..?
ειναι φυσιολογικο μερικες φορες να ονειρευομαστε καποιον που μας εχει πληγωσει παρα πολυ..
εσυ ποσο συχνα τα σκεφτεσαι αυτα?

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

> _Originally posted by XENIA!_
> τι κακες σκεψεις κανεις?
> οτι κανεις κακο σε καποιον που σε εβλαψε για παραδειγμα..?
> ειναι φυσιολογικο μερικες φορες να ονειρευομαστε καποιον που μας εχει πληγωσει παρα πολυ..
> εσυ ποσο συχνα τα σκεφτεσαι αυτα?


oxi ντρεπομαι που το λεω, αλλα βλεπω τη κορη μου σε μια συγκεκριμενη σκηνη σαν σκεψη, τη βλεπω με φτερα αγγελου να ανεβαινει προς τα πανω, κανω αμεσως το σταυρο μου φτυνω καμια 10ρια φορες, με τρομαζει πολυ αυτη η εικονα , τρεμω μην παθει τπτ, θα τρελαθω, δε το προκαλω εγω, δε το θελω, ερχεται ξαφνικα στο μυαλο μου

----------


## XENIA!

γιατι αυτο σου φαινεται κακη σκεψη?το οτι η κορη σου ανεβαινει πανω σαν αγγελος?
τι σε φοβιζει?

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

> _Originally posted by XENIA!_
> γιατι αυτο σου φαινεται κακη σκεψη?το οτι η κορη σου ανεβαινει πανω σαν αγγελος?
> τι σε φοβιζει?


με τρομαζει οτι ισως ειναι προμυνημα , οτι ισως παθει κατι, και φοβαμαι, σκεφτομαι και λεω γιατι να τη βλεπω σαν αγγελο?Γιατι θα πρεπει να κανω αυτες τις σκεψεις, βασανιζομαι

----------


## XENIA!

ηρεμησε και πηγαινε συντομα στον γιατρο σου...
το κοριτσακι σου θα ειναι καλα..
αυτο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι να ηρεμησεις για να μπορεις να εισαι και εσυ καλα και να την χαιρεσαι..
εχεις μια φιλη η καποιο δικο σου ατομο να σε βοηθησει?
μιλα σε καποιον ..που να μπορει να ερθει στο σπιτι σου να σου κανει παρεα...
ζητα βοηθεια...μακαρι να μπορουσα να κανω κατι για σενα...
μπορεις να σκεφτεις κατι που θα σε εκανε να νιωσεις καλυτερα τωρα?

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

> _Originally posted by XENIA!_
> ηρεμησε και πηγαινε συντομα στον γιατρο σου...
> το κοριτσακι σου θα ειναι καλα..
> αυτο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι να ηρεμησεις για να μπορεις να εισαι και εσυ καλα και να την χαιρεσαι..
> εχεις μια φιλη η καποιο δικο σου ατομο να σε βοηθησει?
> μιλα σε καποιον ..που να μπορει να ερθει στο σπιτι σου να σου κανει παρεα...
> ζητα βοηθεια...μακαρι να μπορουσα να κανω κατι για σενα...
> μπορεις να σκεφτεις κατι που θα σε εκανε να νιωσεις καλυτερα τωρα?


se ευχαριστω ξενια, αλλα που να τα εμπιστευθω αυτα τα πραγματα και σε ποιον να τα πω καΙ να μη με παρουν για τρελη?
δε ξερω πως να βοηθισω τον εαυτο μου, μετραω αντιστροφα =για τις 12 Μαιου πλεον

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by Dreamcatcher_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by XENIA!_
> γιατι αυτο σου φαινεται κακη σκεψη?το οτι η κορη σου ανεβαινει πανω σαν αγγελος?
> τι σε φοβιζει?
> 
> ...


μην ανησυχεις για την κορουλα σου.
ουτε τρελλαθηκες ουτε προμηνυμα ειναι...
ειναι συχνο φαινομενο να μας περνανε φευγαλεες σκεψεις με αυτα ακριβως που ποτε δεν θα θελαμε να συμβουν,οπως πχ κατι κακο για αγαπημενα μας προσωπα..οι σκεψεις αυτες ερχονται ακριβως γιατι τις φοβομαστε τοσο πολυ...
επειδη ομως βασανιζεσαι, οχι με τοπαιδι, αλλα με ολη αυτη την μαυριλα που νοιωθεις μεσα σου, νομιζω οτι αν ζητησεις βοηθεια ισως ανακουφιστεις,...κριμα να παιδευεσαι μονη σου...
καλο κουραγιο..

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by Dreamcatcher_
> δε πηγα στο ραντεβου με το ψυχιατρο...:(


:( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :( :(

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

ηΜΟΥΝ νοσοκομειο απο τη δευτερα του Πασχα, θα μπω να σας τα πω αναλυτικα μολις αναρωσω πληρως

----------


## runnerlena

Καλή ανάρρωση πονεμένη ψυχή και ευχομαι σύντομα όλα να αποτελούν παρελθόν.
Κουράγιο...Δύναμη...Θέληση να ζήσεις...

----------


## NADINE_ed

Αμάν,βρε,καρδιά μου!Τι είναι πάλι τούτο;
Εβδομάδα των Παθών στην κυριολεξία πέρασες!
Ελπίζω να μην ήταν κάτι σοβαρό ή έστω να ξεπεράστηκε...
Ξεκουράσου και φρόντισε τον εαυτό σου όσο καλύτερα μπορείς,έστω και τώρα...
Καλή και σύντομη ανάρρωση!Περιμένουμε με αγωνία τα νέα σου!Σε φιλώ!

----------


## τζενη_ed

ονειροπαγιδα
η σκεψη σου αυτη για το παιδι μπορει να προερχεται απο αγχος σου και φοβο οτι εισαι ανεπαρκης σαν μητερα και μπορει να παθει κατι το παιδι σαν αντιβαρο για την ανεπαρκεια σου ποσο χρονο ειναι η κορη σου?
μπορει ενδομιχα να σκεφτεσαι οτι δεν θα επρεπε να σε απασχολει ο εαυτο σου τοσο πολυ και παραμελεις το παιδι
μια ιδεα πεταξα
δεν ειμαι και κανενας ψυχοθεραπευτης ε

----------


## τζενη_ed

εν το μεταξυ ο αδελφος μου ο οποιος εχει σοβαρο θεματακι καταθλιψης ψαχνοντας βρηκε οτι αλλο ψυχιατρος αλλο ψυχολογος κι αλλο ψυχοθεραπευτης
κουλουβαχατα δηλαδη
για την ψυχοθεραπεια χρειαζεται ειδικευμενος ψυχοθεραπευτης
εν εχω καταλαβει παρα πολλα αλλα ακουγεται ακριβο χεχε

----------


## efi2_ed

Γειά σας κορίτσια και αγόρια.είμαι ολοκαίνουργια εδώ .Σας διαβάζω καιρόκαι θα ήθελα να μπώ στην παρέα σας γιατί νοιώθω ότισε καθε ένα απο εσάς βρίσκω κομμάτια από τον εαυτό μου.Σχετικά με την συζήτησή σας ,λίγο πρίν διάβαζα ένα κείμενο του φρόυντ για το πώς επειδή θεωρούμε[για διάφορους λόγους και μπορεί και διαφορετ΄κούς οκαθένας]να σαμποτάρουμε τον εαυτό μας σε πολλά επίπεδα επειδή δεν τον θεωρούμε άξιο να ευτυχίσει.Ετσι αρνούμαστε με διάφορους τρόπους την ευτυχία ακόμα και όταν την έχουμε κατακτήσει.Αυτό μου θύμισε ηπερίπτωση της φίλης με το όνειρο.Το παιδάκι σου δεν θα πάθει τίποτα απολύτως επειδή εσύ βλέπεις ένα όνειρο.Σκέψου ότι το πιθανότερο είναι να το βλέπεις επειδή το εξήγησες με αυτό τον τρομαχτικό τρόπο την πρώτη φοράπου το είδες.Ξέρω ότι δεν υπάρχει πιό φοβερή προοπτική για ένα γονιό απο αυτή του να χάσει το παιδί του[όχι θεωρητικα γιατί και εγώ έχω δυο παιδάκια και τρέμω στη σκέψη και μόνο ότι μπορεί κάτι να τους συμβεί.]Ομως πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι τα όνειρα είναι απλώσ οι εκφρασμένοι φόβοι μας.Κατα τον φρουντ 
μια πιθανή εξήγηση για το επαναλαμβανόμενο όνειρό σου είναι ότι δεν θεωρείς τον εαυτό σου άξιο για την ευτυχία που κατεχεις και με αυτό τον τρόπο αυτοτιμορείσαι.

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

> _Originally posted by τζενη_
> ονειροπαγιδα
> η σκεψη σου αυτη για το παιδι μπορει να προερχεται απο αγχος σου και φοβο οτι εισαι ανεπαρκης σαν μητερα και μπορει να παθει κατι το παιδι σαν αντιβαρο για την ανεπαρκεια σου ποσο χρονο ειναι η κορη σου?
> μπορει ενδομιχα να σκεφτεσαι οτι δεν θα επρεπε να σε απασχολει ο εαυτο σου τοσο πολυ και παραμελεις το παιδι
> μια ιδεα πεταξα
> δεν ειμαι και κανενας ψυχοθεραπευτης ε


h korh moy einai 4 και κατι και ο γιος μου ειναι 17 μηνων

παιδια ευχριστω για τα μυνηματα σας
επαθα λοιμωδη μονοπυρηνωση και μιας και δε τρωω ο οργανισνος ηταν εξουθενομενος και λιποθυμισα μαυρα ολα παλι ρε γμτ ηρθε ασθενοφορο και με πηρε μουεκαναν εξετασεις και μου εκαναν εισαγωγη ειχα παθει και αποβιταμιινωση ορους ενδοφλεβιες αντιβιωσεις περδικι η φιλεναδα σας τωρα

εχασα το κοσμο, εχασα 3 μερες απο τη ζωη μου δε θυμαμι τπτ μονο οτι κοιμομουν

----------


## NADINE_ed

Ονειροπαγίδα,με έχεις αφήσει έναν μήνα μοναχή μου και με πιάνουν τα στερητικά μου!
Πώς είσαι,καρδιά μου;Ανέλαβες από την εξάντληση του Πάσχα;Είσαι καλύτερα ψυχολογικά;
Εκείνο το ραντεβουδάκι το κάναμε ή επίκειται;Έλα,να χαρώ την catwoman μου!Σε περιμένω,ε;

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

κοριτσαρα μου καλημερουδια, τα εχω παιξει στη δουλεια ανοιξε το 3ενοδοχειο και μπαινω σπιτι μουθ μεσανυχτα
το εκανα το ραντεβου εκανα μια αρχη 3εκινησα και μια βοηθεια με χαπια αλλα δε βλεπω ρε γμτ διαφορα στη ψυχολογια μου. εχασα 2κιλα ακομα , κρυφα χαιρομαι , αλλα δεν το δειχνω, προσπα8ω να κανω μια προσπαθεια για τα παιδια μου, αυτα δε μου φταινε σε τπτ να με βλεπουν ετσι, απλα δεν εχω αντοχη ουτε να σταθω στα ποδια μου , αυτο το προβλημα που με κυνηγαει ειμαι αναμεσα στα 47-48 κιλα κια ομως εγω οταν κοιταζομαι νομιζω οτι ολοι κοιτανε τις μπουταρες μου και ρουφαω τη κοιλια μου, αυτο μου εξηγησε ο ψυχ. οτι δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο.κανω προσπαθεια ομως, βασικα απο οτι καταλαβα η αρχη της λυσης ειναι να κατανοησω αρχικα οτι εχω προβλημα, μαλλον θα μας παρει πολυ καιρο
σε φιλω.πες μου καμια κουβεντα απο αυτες που 3ερεις εσυ και με φτιαχνεις και γελαει το χειλακι μου γιατι τα εχω βαψει μαυρα παλι κ εγω ανταποδιδω με την υπογραφη μου, 
Με αγαπη
Η γυναικα με τα μαστιγια με τις 7 ουρες χαχχαχαχχαχαχαχχα

----------


## NADINE_ed

Αχ!Φιλενάδα...Χαθήκαμε και μου'χε μείνει το μαστίγιο αμανάτι κι είπα να το κάνω χρηστικό πάνω που μου'χε χαλάσει το καζανάκι...
Λες να το πιάσουμε πάλι και ν'αρχίσουμε να επιβάλουμε την τάξη,γατί σαν πολύ να έχει πάλι ξεσαλώσει ο κόσμος;
Βάζουν τέτοιο ομορφοκόριτσο να δουλεύει τόσες ώρες;Οκ,χρειαζόμαστε τον τουρισμό γιατί πάμε κατά διαόλου οικονομικά 
και ποιόν θα βάλουμε κράχτη και δέλεαρ;Τ'ομορφοκόριτσο!Οκ!Α λλά έχει και αυτό τα δικά του!
Το ρωτάτε τι περνάει και του ζητάτε όλο να χαμογελάει;Λοιπόν!Εγώ λέω να αρχίσουμε να κοιτάμε λιγάκι και τον εαυτό μας 
γιατί με το να τρέχουμε όλο για τους άλλους και τις απαιτήσεις τους,αδειάσαμε και δεν έχουμε να δώσουμε ούτε σ'εμάς 
ούτε εκεί που πραγματικά θέλουμε να δώσουμε!Πολύ χαίρομαι που πήγες στο ραντεβού κι ας μην έγιναν θαύματα με τη μία.
Θα το πάμε σιγά σιγά και κάποια στιγμή θα μας βγάλει από τ'αδιέξοδο που στριμωχτήκαμε...Εγώ πάντως πλέον το φωνάζω 
πως δεν είμαι καλά και χρειάζομαι να με φροντίζουν όπως τους φρόντιζα,ειδικά άμα θέλουν να συνεχίσω να τους φροντίζω!
Και οι δυνατοί κάποτε εξαντλούνται...όσο περισσότερες αντοχές έχουμε τόσο μεταθέτουμε παραπέρα τα όρια μας και διαιωνίζεται το μαρτύριο...
Ας πούμε ως εδώ!Ας βάλουμε όρια στους άλλους και μικρούς πλέον στόχους στον εαυτό μας,ας παραδεχτούμε 
πως αν και catwomen δεν είμαστε και superwomen και it's ok κι ας βγάλουν κι οι άλλοι κανένα φίδι από την τρύπα,έτσι για αλλαγή!
Εγώ το μόνο που σου ζητάω(γιατί όπως βλέπεις έχω από τη σημαία αποκτήσει κι εγώ δικαιώματα στη ζωή σου) 
είναι να σε φροντίζεις να μην καταρεύσεις πάλι!Όσα όχι λέμε στο φαγητό να τα πούμε σ'αυτούς που τους αναλογούν.
Αρκετά με την αυτοτιμωρία τη δική μας κι εκείνοι να συνεχίζουν ανενόχλητοι!Δουλεύεις εξαντλητικά ωράρια 
και χρειάζεσαι ενέργεια,ψυχή μου!Μου πέφτει και μακριά εκεί που μένεις..Δεν είμαι να τρέχω στα νοσοκομεία...Τα έχω άλλωστε σιχαθεί πιά!
ʼντε,και να τσατιαστούμε κανένα βράδυ,γιατί μόνη μου εδώ να σου μιλάω δεν έχει πλάκα...Σε φιλώ ζουμερά και σφουριχτά!
Έλα,πάμε δυνατάαααααααα!

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

κοριτσαρα μου, μου ελειψες ...
για ακομα μια φορα ενα τεραστιο ευχαριστω, εχθες ειχα το 2ο ραντεβου, πηγα, μου ειπε να παω με τη μαμα μου..μου αυξησε και τη δοση του χαπιου, περιμενω, ισως τα χαπια να κανουν θαυματα , ευχομαι να μην εξαρτηθω και αρχισω να παθαινω στερητικσ και πεταω πετρες....σε φιλω

----------


## NADINE_ed

Είπαμε πως δεν είναι εθιστικά τα χάπια της κατάθλιψης!
Βέβαια,το λέω εκ του ασφαλούς γιατί δε νομίζω να φτάσουν ποτέ 
στα μέρη μου οι πέτρες με τόσα ναυτικά μίλια που μας χωρίζουν!
Φιλάκιααααα!

----------


## dolphin_ed

Nadine,

τι ωραία φωτογραφία είναι αυτή! Πολύ καλοκαιρινή και αισιόδοξη...! Ακριβώς ό,τι μας χρειάζεται δηλαδή!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Ναι,δελφινάκι μου,μπήκε για τα καλά κι αυτό το καλοκαιράκι!

--->ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ (ΔΙΟΝΥΣΗΣ ΣΑΒΒΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ)

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

re παιδια να ρωτησω κατι αλλο τα entact αυτα παιρνω υπαρχει περιπτωση να μου προσ8εσουν κιλα?
καπου διαβασα οτι μια κοπελα εβαλε 5-6 κιλα σε 3 μηνες

----------


## tweetaki15

ειναι αναλογα τον οργανισμο βρε του καθενως......αλλα πριν τα παρεις ψαχτο καλυτερα να σιγουρευτεις ε

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

tvra ειναια ργα τα παιρνω εδω κ 2 εβδομμαδες
ποποπο απο τη στιγμη που το εμαθα εχω αναψεις τρεμω ολοκληρη, δε μπορω, παιρνω το γιατρο μου αλλα δεν το βρισκω
εστω κ 1 κιλο να παρω θα τρελαθω

----------


## tweetaki15

σου προτεινω να τα σταματησεις μεχρι να βρεις τον γιατρο σου

----------


## NADINE_ed

Ορίστε;Μαρίλη,τι είναι αυτά που της λες και την αναστατώνεις;
Χωρίς να γνωρίζεις το φάρμακο,το άτομο,την περίπτωση...

Κι εσύ,βρε καρδιά μου,πανικοβάλεσαι με το κάθετι που πετάει άκριτα κάποιος;
Λοιπόν,διάβασε εδώ να πειστείς και μόνη σου,πως το σκεύασμα που παίρνεις δεν έχει αυτήν την παρενέργεια
(μάλιστα,σύμφωνα με τον ψυχίατρο συγγραφέα της,αναφέρεται το ακριβώς αντίθετο!)




"Φάρμακα για τη θεραπεία της Κατάθλιψης--->ΕΣΚΙΤΑΛΟΠΡΑΜΗ - escitalopram

Χημική Ομάδα: 
Επιλεκτικοί Αναστολείς Επαναπρόσληψης Σεροτονίνης (SSRI )

Εμπορικά Σκευάσματα: 
?CIPRALEX, F.C.TAB 10 - 20 MG/TAB, BTX14 -- LUNDBECK HELLAS S.A.
?CIPRALEX, OR.SO.D 10MG/ML, BOTTLEx28ML -- LUNDBECK HELLAS S.A.
?*ENTACT*, F.C.TAB 10 - 20 MG/TAB, BTX14 -- ELPEN AE / LUNDBECK
?*ENTACT*, OR.SO.D 10MG/ML, BOTTLEx28ML -- ELPEN AE / LUNDBECK 


Τα φάρμακα της οικογένειας των SSRI, παρουσιάζουν κοινά χαρακτηριστικά και παρενέργειες.

Γενικά είναι ασφαλέστερα στη χρήση τους και με λιγότερα προβλήματα σε σύγκριση με τα παλαιότερα Τρικυκλικά Αντικαταθλιπτικά. 

Οι συχνότερες παρενέργειες είναι: 

?Γαστρεντερικές : Nαυτία, έμετος, διάρροια, ανορεξία με απώλεια βάρους, δυσπεψία, ξηροστομία. Με προοδευτική αύξηση της δόσης, αυτά τα συμπτώματα μπορεί να υποχωρήσουν σε 2 - 4 εβδομάδες. 

?Διέγερση του Κεντρικού Νευρικού Συστήματος : νευρικότητα, άγχος, κεφαλαλγία, ζάλη, αϋπνία, δυσκινησίες, τρόμος, ιδρώτες. Αυτά τα συμπτώματα μπορεί να απαιτήσουν μικρές ή μέτριες δόσεις βενζοδιαζεπινών. Γιά την αϋπνία των SSRI συχνά χρησιμοποιείται η Τραζοδόνη (50-100 mg το βράδυ). H φλουοξετίνη είναι η πιό διεγερτική από τούς SSRI, και πρέπει να λαμβάνεται το πρωί, ώστε να μην δυσκολεύει τον ύπνο. 

?Καταστολή του Κεντρικού Νευρικού Συστήματος : υπνηλία. Μερικοί ασθενείς καταστέλλονται ιδιαίτερα με την παροξετίνη, πού συνεπώς πρέπει να λαμβάνεται το βράδυ. Σε περίπτωση υπερυπνηλίας μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί η μονταφιλίνη (100-200 mg το πρωί). 

?Σεξουαλική Δυσλειτουργία : καθυστερημένη εκσπερμάτωση, ανοργασμία, ανικανότητα, μείωση της libido. Αυτή η δυσλειτουργία μπορεί να επηρρεάσει σοβαρό ποσοστό ασθενών (έως και 30%). 

?Αυτοκτονικός Ιδεασμός : Όπως και με τα Τρικυκλικά αντικαταθλιπτικά, η ανάρρωση απο την κατάθλιψη και η γενικότερη κινητοποίηση του οργανισμού, μπορεί να προκαλέσει έντονες σκέψεις θανάτου. Συνιστάται επιτήρηση του ασθενούς, στην αρχή της θεραπείας. 

?Σπάνιες Παρενέργειες : σπασμοί, πυρετός, αλλεργικές αντιδράσεις, φαρυγγίτιδα, δύσπνοια (σπάνια πνευμονική φλεγμονή ή ίνωση), υπομανία ή μανία, συμπτώματα κακοήθους νευροληπτικού συνδρόμου, σύγχυση, εκχυμώσεις, σπάνια αιματολογικές δυσκρασίες, υπονατριαιμία, παγκρεατίτιδα, κολπική αιμορραγία, βίαιη συμπεριφορά. "



--->http://psi-gr.tripod.com/drugs/escitalopram.htm

--->http://psi-gr.tripod.com/ssri.html

----------


## tweetaki15

οκ ρε nadine giati me prosbaleiς ετσι εγω για το καλο της το πα να τα σταματησει μεχρι να δουμε τι θα πει ο γιατρος ,δν μπορω να σε καταλαβω,εδω ο καθενας προσπαθει να λεει τη γνωμη του χωρισ να τον κρινουν οι αλλοι.μπορει να μαι μικρη αλλα κ εγω εξισου προσπαθω να πω τη γνωμη μου

----------


## NADINE_ed

Marili,δεν αμφιβάλλω για την καλή σου πρόθεση,
αυτό όμως που εσύ σταθμίζεις ως καλό της(να μην πάρει ένα κιλό)
μπορεί να μην είναι το αντικειμενικό καλό της!Για να καταφύγει κάποιος 
στα αντικαταθλιπτικά σίγουρα έχει τους λόγους του και δεν είναι καραμέλες
θα πάρω σήμερα-δε θα πάρω,ούτε κόβονται αυθαίρετα μέχρι να δούμε αν...
Κι ειδικά η συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα έχει περάσει από σαράντα κύμματα
μέχρι να τολμήσει αυτό το βήμα για τον εαυτό της και δύο εβδομάδες μετά
ο χειρότερος εφιάλτης της-η απόκτηση βάρους-ζωντανεύει μπροστά της
ενώ ένα χελωνάκι πετάει καρδούλες κι εκείνη κρέμεται από τα χείλη του!
Λυπάμαι αν σε έκανα να νιώσεις άσχημα,απλά το συγκεκριμένο άτομο
το πονάω πολύ και συμπεριφέρομαι ίσως υπερπροστατευτικά και έντονα...

----------


## tweetaki15

οκ βρε με το δικιο σου .........κανενα προβλημα ......απλως βλακεια μου θα προσεχω αλλη φορα τι θα λεω..........

----------


## NADINE_ed

Eπ!Σε τσάκωσα!Πώς είμαστε ονειροπαγίδα μου;

----------


## NADINE_ed

--->ΜΙΛΑ ΜΟΥ,ΝΑΙ,ΜΙΛΑ ΜΟΥ!

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

παιδια πεθαινωωωωωωωωωωωω
ναντιν αχ κ να σουν εδω
αρχισαν παλι τα παλια εχω να κανω μια εβδομμαδα εμετο αλλα εδω και 8 μερες δεν εχω φαει τπτ. οχι επειδη το αποφευγω....μου εχει κοπει εντελως η ορεξη, δε μπορω ουτε να περπατησω δε ξερω πως πηγαινω στη δουλεια
τι συμβαινει παλι????δεν αντεχω νιωθω σαν να εχχω φαει 100 αρνια
πινω μονο verdia και το πρωι ενα καφε
το παραξενο ειναι πως αλλες φορες πεινουσα και δεν ετρωγα επιτηδες, τωρα πια δε πειναω
πηρα το γιατρο και μου αυξησε τη δοση των χαπιων
νιωθω τοσο αδυναμη
τοσο μονη
υγ. σημερα η κορη μου παιζει θεατρο, εχω τοσο χαρα ανυπομωνω πολυ για το βραδυ

----------


## JOYLESS

συγνώμη που επεμβαίνω, έχω διαβάσει όλα αυτά που γράφεις και σε αισθάνομαι κοντά μου ίσως γιατί έχω και γω 2 παιδιά...γιατί βρε κορίτσι μου τόση μαυρίλα....εμένα με βοηθάει πολύ όταν περνάω χρόνο με τα παιδιά μου και κάνουμε αγκαλίτσες και γλύκες. Την Παρασκευή έπαιζε ο γιος μου θέατρο και δάκρυσα από συγκίνηση πραγματικά μου φτιαξε όλο το ΣΚ. όποτε βλέπω τα παιδιά μου σκέφτομαι ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΚΥΛΗΣΩ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΗ ΧΑΡΗ. Τα παιδιά αυτά είναι δικά μου και τα΄χω μεγαλώσει και τα΄χω κάνει όπως είναι χωρίς βοήθεια από κανέναν σας!!!και έτσι παίρνω δύναμη. Το ξαναλέω συγνώμη που επεμβαίνω ίσως πέφτω τελείως έξω αλλά αν εστίαζες μόνο στα παιδιά σου και προσπαθούσες να απομονώσεις όλα τα άλλα? Δεν θα ΄ταν τέλεια να σε βλέπουν χαρούμενη, δυνατή στα πόδια σου και όχι να σέρνεσαι από την αφαγία και τους εμετούς? Η αλήθεια είναι ότι όταν γέννησα το 2ο παιδί μου από ένα σημείο και μετά ένιωσα πως τους το χρωστάω να το ξεπεράσω γιατί δε μου ζήτησαν αυτά να τα φέρω στο κόσμο και να 'χουν μια μητέρα βουλιμικιά. Αν επιτρέπεται βρε κορίτσι μου τι πυροδότησε πάλι όλο αυτό? προσπάθησε να σκεφτείς και αν εντοπίσεις τι έγινε ίσως σε βοηθήσει λίγο? Μακάρι να μπορούσα να πω ή να κάνω κάτι να βοηθήσω έστω και λίγο...εμένα με ενοχλεί πολύ που είμαστε όλοι μαζί στη δουλειά αναγκαστικά, μήπως και εσύ εξαρτάσαι από αυτούς με κάποιο τρόπο είτε για τη δουλειά είτε για τα παιδιά και αυτό σε πάει πίσω? ο ψυχοθεραπευτής σου τι λέει? όπως είπε μια από τις κοπέλες εδώ το πιο σημαντικό είναι να βρείς τη ρίζα του προβλήματος. Μόνο έτσι μπορείς να θεραπευτείς. 
Και πάλι συγνώμη για το χείμαρο απλά με άγγιξες πολύ....

----------


## kriaraki1980

Dreamcatcher,εύχομαι να νιώσεις καλύτερα...Στεναχωρήθηκα που νιώθεις έτσι..Εύχομαι μέσα από την καρδιά μου να είσαι καλά κοπέλα μου!!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καρδούλα μου,σε βλέπω τώρα να χαμογελάς ως περήφανη μητέρα μπροστά στη σκηνή!
Να γυρνάς σπίτι με το χαμόγελο μέχρι τ'αφτιά,να βλέπεις την ίδια λάμψη και στο γλυκό προσωπάκι,
που τόσο πολύ χαίρεται να σε βλέπει έτσι και μάλιστα να είναι εκείνο,που σου πήρε μακριά τη λύπη... 

Είμαι σίγουρη πως για τα παιδιά σου θα έκανες τα πάντα!Από την άλλη, ό,τι περισσότερο εκείνα αγαπούν είσαι εσύ!
Ο κόσμος ολόκληρος είσαι εσύ!Δε σου το λέω για να σε επιβαρύνω συναισθηματικά ούτε να σου δημιουργήσω
ενοχές,που μόνο θα σε μπλοκάρουν...Αλλά αν το σκεφτούμε απλά το θέμα με δύο λόγια,τότε καταλήγουμε στο εξής:

1)Ο,τι πιο σηματικό για σένα είναι τα παιδιά σου 
2) Ό,τι πιο σημαντικό για τα παιδιά σου είσαι εσύ!
3) Όσο είσαι καλά εσύ,είναι καλά κι εκείνα.
4)ʼρα πέρα από τη δική τους φροντίδα οφείλεις-έστω για κείνα-φροντίδα και σ'εσένα!

Δηλαδή προσπαθείς να είσαι γερή,να τρέφεσαι,να πίνεις και να κοιμάσαι σωστά!
Σε πιστεύω πως δε νιώθεις πείνα-εξάλλου θα έχει μικρύνει αρκετά και το στομάχι σου-
οι δε καφέδες σε αφυδατώνουνε κι ας είναι υργό κι αυτοί(αν δεν πίνεις αρκετό νερό παράλληλα)
κι ούτε φαντάζομαι με τα ωράρια και τη στεναχώρια σου κοιμάσαι όσες ώρες χρειάζεται το σώμα σου.

Κι ενώ είχαμε μπει σε μία σειρά καλή,κοίτα τι γίνεται τώρα : 8 μέρες πριν(όσες ακριβώς δεν τρως)
ακούς κάτι που σε αναστατώνει πάρα πολύ : Ότι τ'αντικαταθληπτικά παχαίνουν!Ο μεγαλύτερος εφιάλτης σου!
Πανικοβάλεσαι κι όταν τελικά βρίσκεις το γιατρόόχι μόνο δεν τα διακόπτεις,αλλά σου αυξάνει και τη δόση.

Μήπως λοιπόν,σταμάτησες εσύ να τρως κι έχεις καταφέρει τόσο ν'αυθυποβάλλεσαι(που είναι σα να έφαγες αρνί)
ώστε να κρατήσεις την ισορροπία και να αποφύγεις έτσι την πιθανή παρενέργεια του να παχύνεις εξαιτίας τους;

Μπορεί να συνέβη και κάτι άλλο τις μέρες αυτές,που να σε επηρέασε...μόνο εσύ ξέρεις μέσα σου...
αλλά αν έπαιξε ρόλο κι αυτή η πληροφορία(που μάλιστα δεν αφορά τα δικά σου χάπια)δεν είναι κρίμα
να κλωτσάμε τόση προσπάθεια(γιατί δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολος ο αγώνας σου!)και να ρισκάρουμε
ό,τι είναι πραγματικά σημαντικό για μας:τη λεπτή ισορροπία αναφορικά με την υγεία μας και τα παιδιά μας;

Θέλω να πιστεύω πως ήταν μπόρα και πέρασε...Είναι πολύ φυσιολογικό να τρομάζουμε με τα μπροστά βήματα,
που κάνουμε και με κάποια αφορμή να οπισθοχωρούμε είτε από συνήθεια είτε από ανασφάλεια
είτε από το φόβο του μπορστά και του αγνώστου...Εγώ πιστεύω πάρα πολύ σ'εσένα και σε βλέπω πόσο πολύ
προσπαθείς και θέλεις να ελευθερωθείς από όσα σε ταλαιπωρούν...Διαφορετικά ούτε στον ψυχίατρο 
θα πήγαινες ούτε χάπια θα έπαιρνες ούτε θα μας έγραφες εδώ τα νέα σου,ειδικά όποτε δεν τα πάμε και πολύ καλά...

Οπότε,παίρνουμε βαθειά ανάσα,ξανά και ξανά,ηρεμούμε,επιβεβαιωνόμ αστε πως είμαστε σε σωστό δρόμο,
τον συνεχίζουμε,φροντίζουμε ν'αποφύγουμε όσα πολύ καλά γνωρίζουμε πού άσχημα θα μας καταλήξουν,
μας υπενθυμίζουμε το στόχο σε κάθε δύσκολη στιγμή πιθανής υποτροπής και ιεραρχούμε σωστά προτεραιότητες.

Δεν είναι εύκολο,ούτε αλλάζουν όλα από τη μία μέρα στην άλλη!Μικροί στόχοι και μικρά βήματα.
Τώρα είμαστε στο τρώω,πίνω νερό,κοιμάμαι για να έχω ενέργεια να ζήσω,να χαρώ,να με χαρούν,να τους χαρώ!
Μία μεγάλη και ζεστή αγκαλιά στο κοριτσάκι μου και περιμένω νέα σου όσο πιο συχνά μπορείς!Φιλάκια,κουκλί μου!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Dreamcatcher μου,
πάλι μας αφήνεις στα σκοτάδια της απουσίας σου;
Τι κακό σου κάναμε,άπονη και μας...σε στερείς;

----------


## JOYLESS

Dreamcatcher πραγματικά ελπίζω να είσαι καλά......ελπίζω ότι είσαι σε διακοπές και δεν γράφεις????......

----------


## NADINE_ed

Με πνίγει τούτη η σιωπή...
Έλα λίγο...μόνο για λίγο...

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

aγαπες μου
τη μια ειμαι καλα την αλλη οχι
εχει κοπει πλεον εντελως η ορεξη μου δε θυμαμι ποτε εφαγα τελευταια φορα 3εκινησα μαζι με το entact και xanax 
καταρεω...ξεχνιεμαι στη δουλεια, δε εχω δυναμη να περπατησω, εκανα εξετασεις ειναι χαλια, καλιο νατριο αιμοσφαιρινη, αιματοκριτης, σιδηρο, ολα χαλια βρεθηκε και το asto χαλια το ανωτερο 200 κι εχω 600
στη ψυχολογια μου ειμαι καλυτερα λογω των χαπιων ...

----------


## dreamer_ed

Γλεικια μου κοπελα νομιζω πως πρεπει να σε δει καποιος ειδικος ψυχολογος,οχι ψυχιατρος οχι χαπια.
πρεπει να ψαξεις μεσα σου βαθια τι ειναι αυτο που σε μολυνει και σε κανει να νιωθεις ασχημα,πρεπει να βρεις πραγματα που σε γεμιζουν και να μην εστιαζεσε στα προσωπα της οικογενειας σου,εχεις κανει πλεον την δικη σου οικογενεια,και πρεπει να εισαι καλα και συγκροτημενη για να μεγαλωσεις καλα τα παιδακια σου αλα να εχεις και τις ισορροποιες σου με ολλους,ειναι καλο πραγμα να επικοινωνεις και απο εδω απο το φορουμ με τα μελη και να μιλας,αλλα κανεις δεν μπορει να σε βοηθησει οσο εσυ τον εαυτο σου και βεβαια με εναν ειδικο ψυχολογο.

----------


## JOYLESS

Κάτι που βρήκα σε άλλο post.... 
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=VAY-Vz...elated&search=
Ετσι θέλεις να σε βλέπουν ????κυρίως τα παιδιά σου.....εκτός αν δε σε νοιάζει να μεγαλώσουν χωρίς μάνα....γιατί αν κάνεις λίγο ακόμα καιρό να φας χωρίς μάνα θα μεγαλώσουν....όχι πως τώρα σε έχουν γιατί έχω περάσει από κει και ξέρω ότι σε τέτοιες περιόδους είσαι παρών αλλά ουσιαστικά ΑΠΩΝ. Πότε να ασχοληθείς όταν γυρνάς πτώμα από τη δουλειά , όταν κάνεις εμετό και κρυώνεις, ή όταν λιποθυμάς από την αφαγία?? Πόσος χρόνος να μείνει? Σύνελθε όσο είναι καιρός....η ζωή είναι μικρή....πόσο καιρό νομίζεις ότι θα μας έχουν τα παιδιά μας ανάγκη? Βαριά βαριά 10 χρόνια μας δίνω...Τώρα μας κυνηγάνε ακόμα και θέλουν να΄ναι δίπλα μας . Θες να έρθει η ώρα να τους κυνηγάς εσύ και να 'χουν τα απωθημένα που έχουμε εμείς με τους γονείς μας και να μη θέλουν να σε δουν???ΔΕ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ. Λες πως η μάνα σου δεν ήπιε ποτέ ένα καφέ μαζί σου..ούτε η δικιά μου...και ξέρεις τι? τώρα με έχει ανάγκη που είναι άρρωστη και τον θέλει τον καφέ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΩ ΠΙΑ ΕΓΩ. Μη κάνουμε τα ίδια λάθη με αυτούς κούκλα μου...κρίμα είναι...θα το ξαναπώ Η ΖΩΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΚΡΗ...
Υ.Γ. συγνώμη αν είμαι λίγο σκληρή αλλά τα΄χω περάσει ακριβώς αυτά, με επιλόχεια κατάθλιψη, ανορεξία μετά βουλιμία , μετά φτου και απ΄την αρχή καυγάδες , αδιαφορία, δηλητηριώδη σχόλια....κλπ κλπ κλπ . Σε παρακαλώ μη κλείνεσαι και εξαφανίζεσαι , μίλα αν αισθάνεσαι ότι σου κάνει καλό , πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος εδώ που νοιάζεται. μπορεί οι δικοί μας να μη νοιάζονται αλλά εδώ όλο και κάποιος με ίδιες εμπειρίες καταλαβαίνει να σου πει ένα καλό λόγο...(πιστεύω)

----------


## NADINE_ed

Αχ!Βρε,Λενιώ μου!Δε μας λυπάσαι καθόλου,που εξαφανίζεσαι τόσο μεγάλα διαστήματα!
Όλοι,έτσι είμαστε,μη νομίζεις...στα πάνω και στα κάτω μας...Αλλά είναι που έσυ ξεχνάς να φας
παράλληλα και αγχωνόμαστε μαζί σου...Είναι δύσκολο να κοπούν οι τάσεις μας,το ξέρω καλά...
Αλλά είναι αυτός ο φαύλος κύκλος που διαιωνίζεται και κάτι πρέπει να κάνουμε γι'αυτο,δε νομίζεις;
Από τα λεγόμενα σου τεκμαίρω πως ναι μεν συνεχίζεις την αγωγή,αλλά με τις συνεδρίες
με τον ψυχίατρο δεν έχουμε και πολλά αποτελέσματα...Πες μου,σε παρακαλώ,συναντιέστε
κάθε μήνα κι όχι συχνότερα;Του λες όλα όσα σου συμβαίνουν( πχ. το ότι δεν τρως,πώς ακριβώς νιώθεις κλπ; )
Μπορεί ο γιατρός αυτός να μην είναι ο κατάλληλος για μας,μπορεί κι εμείς να μη συνεργαζόμαστε όσο θα μπορούσαμε...
Να το ψάξουμε λιγάκι,τι θα μπορούσαμε να βελτιώσουμε,να δουλέψουμε άμα περνά από το χέρι μας...ε;
Δεν το έχουμε για πέταγμα το Λενάκι μας!Ένα το'χουμε και μοναδικό!Να το προσέξουμε κάτι παραπάνω! :)

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

ποσο δικιο εχετε
για ακομη μια φορα λυποθυμησα, μπηκα νοσοκομειο εκανα ορο, ειχα και αφυδατωση γιατι ουτε νερο πινω ...αχχχχχχχχ, δεν ειναι ευκολο παιδια, δεν ειναι ευκολο...

----------


## dreamer_ed

Καλος γυρισες στο σπιτακι σου,πολυ λυπαμαι που λυποθυμησες και πηγες νοσοκομειο..γιατι ολα αυτα???
Ευχομαι να κανεις μια καλη αρχη στην ζωη σου.. δεν ξερω ποσο δυσκολο ειναι και τι περνας ψυχολογικα,αλλα θα πρεπει να προσπαθησεις και να δεις τα χειροτερα που θα μπορουσες να παθεις,ισως αυτο σε ταρακονησει..ολα στο μυαλο ειναι!Η nadine νομιζω οτι μιλαει σωστα..

----------


## NADINE_ed

Πώς είναι το κοριτσάκι μας;Νιώθουμε λίγο καλύτερα;Λίγο πιο δυνατές;

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

νοιωθω αδυναμη, αρρωστη, δε ξερω....εμαθα κατι ασχημο...ποτε θα γινω φυσιολογικη????

----------


## dolphin_ed

Dreamcatcher, αν επιτρέπεται, τι άσχημο έμαθες? Θα ήθελες να το μοιραστείς? Θα σε βοηθούσε?

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by Dreamcatcher_
> νοιωθω αδυναμη, αρρωστη, δε ξερω....εμαθα κατι ασχημο...ποτε θα γινω φυσιολογικη????


Μαναράκι μου,τον λόγο που οργανικά δε νιώθεις καλά,τον γνωρίζεις,έτσι δεν είναι;
Το ψυχολογικό μας κομμάτι είναι άλλη ιστορία κι όσο για το φυσιολογικό,μακριά από μας τέτοιο κακό! ;)
Ξελάφρωσε την ψυχούλα σου!Εμείς εδώ είμαστε,σταθερά,με σεβασμό στις ανάγκες σου και προσμονή επικοινωνίας...Φιλάκια!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Ό,τι θέλεις τους κάνεις τους άντρες,γυναίκα με το μαστίγιο! ;)

--->Kama Sutra - Balloon Edition

----------


## NADINE_ed

Ελενάκι μου...

----------


## NADINE_ed

Φιλάκια,καρδιά μου!

----------


## maria21_ed

ΠΕΡΝΟΥΣΑ Κ ΠΕΡΝΑΩ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ. ΕΙΜΑΙ 21 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ.ΤΟΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΝΑ ΑΡΝΟΥΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΓΩ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ''ΚΛΟΥΒΙ''ΜΟΥ,ΝΑ ΑΡΝΟΥΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΠΑΝΙΟ,ΝΑ ΑΡΝΟΥΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΙΗΘΩ ,ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΩ ΣΤΟ ΤΗΛ ΜΕ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ,ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΘΟΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΚΥΛΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ ΑΓΚΑΛΙΑ Κ ΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΜΟΥ.ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΙΛΗΣΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΒΟΥΛΙΜΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ Κ ΠΗΓΑΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΤΗ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΜΟΥ Κ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΙΑΣΑΜΕ.ΓΙΝΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ.ΘΕΛΕΙ ΧΡΟΝΟ.ΔΙΕΓΝΩΣΕ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΔΡΑΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΕΝΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗΣ Κ ΩΣ ΣΥΝΕΠΕΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΑ ΒΟΥΛΙΜΙΚΑ.ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΟ Η ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΤΗ ΛΑΤΡΕΥΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΕΧΩ ΤΥΦΛΗ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΟΣΥΝΗ Κ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΜΙΛΗΣΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ Μ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ Κ ΠΗΓΑΝ ΟΙ ΙΔΙΟΙ ΣΤΗ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ Κ ΕΜΑΘΑΝ ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΕΡΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ Κ ΤΙ ΟΧΙ,ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΛΥ ΒΑΣΙΚΟ..ΝΙΩΘΩ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ..ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΣ ΣΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ ΓΡΗΡΟΡΑ ΕΓΩ ΜΕΤΑΝΙΩΝΩ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΝΩΡΙΤΕΡΑ

----------


## mcan

αγαπη μου.... αντε τραβηξε με και εμενα προς τα πανω μαρακι μου

----------


## maria21_ed

> _Originally posted by mcan_
> αγαπη μου.... αντε τραβηξε με και εμενα προς τα πανω μαρακι μου


ΕΣΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΓΛΙΤΩΝΕΙΣ.ΜΟΛΙΣ ΚΑΤΕΒΩ ΑΘΗΝΑ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΥΙΟΘΕΤΗΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ,Τ.Ε.Λ.Ο.Σ. ΚΑΙ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΜΙΑ ΑΔΕΡΦΟΥΛΑ..............

----------


## sabe

DreamCatcher,τι σημαίνει φυσιολογικό για τον καθένα διαφέρει.Ισορροπία θα πρέπει να αναζητάμε όλοι και όλες,εκεί να εστιάσεις.Μη ρίχνεις συνέχεια σκαμπίλια αυτοκατηγορίας,αντίθετα,θα σε συμβούλευα να ξεκινήσεις συνεδρίες με κάποιον ψυχολόγο,σίγουρα σε κάποιες φάσεις της ζωής μας όλοι χρειαζόμαστε στήριξη.

Τα φάρμακα που παίρνεις προφανώς έχουν και κάποιες παρενέργειες,αλλά είναι σημαντικό να ακολουθείς πιστά τις οδηγίες,δοσολογίες του γιατρού σου,καθώς και να είσαι σε επικοινωνία μαζί του συνεχώς,αναφέροντας τα συμπτώματα,παρενέργειες ίσως,το πώς νιώθεις,τι αλλαγές βλέπεις προς το καλύτερο ή χειρότερο,μην αμελείς ποτέ την επικοινωνία μαζί του!
Θα διαβάσω και όσα posts έχασα,να δω τι γίνεται,σου εύχομαι το καλύτερο!Καλό μήνα,καλή δύναμη,δεν παραιτούμαστε ποτέ!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Λενάκι μου γλυκό,ελπίζω να είσαι καλά!
Είσαι πάντα στη σκέψη μου!Να σε προσέχεις!Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Γειά σου,καρδιά μου!
Μας λείπεις...
Να σε προσέχεις...
Φιλάκια πολλά!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Έλενααααααααααα

----------


## carpediem_ed

> _Originally posted by femalethess_
> πρεπει να αποδεχτείς το κενό που έχεις απο τη μητέρα σου η τον άντρα σου και να προσπαθήσεις να το καλύψεις με άλλους τρόπους. χάνεις χρόνο που δεν γυρίζει πίσω!


νομιζω οτι αυτό τα λέει όλα. λίγοι άνθρωποι μπορούν να αντιληφθούν οτι ζούμε μια φορά. οτι έχουμε μια και μοναδική ευκαιρία να ζήσουμε. Για μένα το θέμα είναι το κατα πόσο αυτοί που δεν το αντιλαμβάνονται αυτό, μπορούν να δεχτούν οτι δεν είναι φυσιολογικό και χρειάζονται βοήθεια ειδικού, με αποτέλεσμα να καταλήγουν να βλάψουν τελικά τον εαυτό τους, γεγονός που δεν προσιδιάζει με την έννοια του ανθρώπου σαν ύπαρξη.
Σκέψου μονο πόσο κακό κάνεις στα παιδιά σου όταν βλέπουν τη μητέρα τους να σέρνεται ψυχολογικά. Βοήθησε τον εαυτό σου για να αποφύγεις την πιθανοτητα τα παιδιά σου να εμφανίσουν τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά στο μέλλον και να υποφέρουν. Σίγουρ δεν θ τα βοηθήσεις πάντως με το να φύγεις απο τη ζωή τους.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Πού είσαι,βρε καρδιά μου;
Πότε θα μας πεις δυό λέξεις;
Πάντα σε περιμένω...
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Χαρούμεννα Χριστούγεννα,Λενάκι μου,κοντά στους αγαπημένους σου!
Ελπίζω να είσαι καλά στην υγεία και τη διάθεση σου!Μας λείπεις εδώ πολύ!
Με την ελπίδα η νέα χρονιά να σε φέρει πίσω στην παρέα μας!Να σε προσέχεις!
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλή κι ευλογημένη χρονιά,Λενάκι μου,με υγεία,αγαπημένους στο πλάι
και τον καλύτερο μας εαυτό σύμμαχο!Να είναι μια φωτισμένη χρονιά,
που θα μας βγάλει από ψυχοφθόρα αδιέξοδα του παρελθόντος και θα μας οδηγήσει
σε όσα τόσο πολύ λαχταρούμε κι ονειρευόμαστε!Δεν είσαι μόνη!Πάντα σε περιμένουμε...
Να σε προσέχεις!Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά και γιορτινά!

----------


## alexandrita

Πρώτη φορά γράφω....Και θα γράψω στο συγκεκριμένο γιατί συγκνήθηκα τόσο πολύ.... "ΕΧΑΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ... ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΤΟΥΑΛΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΕΣΕ...." Αχ gilie και να ήξερες πόσο μου ταιριάζει αυτό....
Φοβάμαι και υποφέρω...

----------


## NADINE_ed

Γειά σου,alexandrita!Καλώς σε βρίσκουμε,έστω και μέσα από δυσάρεστη ταύτιση σε πονεμένο σου θέμα.
Ελπίζω να βρεις σύντομα τα χαμένα κομμάτια του εαυτού σου και κάθε μέρα,όλο και πιο δυνατή να κατακτάς
τη ζωή σου,όπως την ονειρεύεσαι!Ο φόβος είναι λιγότερο απειλητικός χωρίς τις σκιές,που του προστατεύει
το ημίφως.Ο πόνος είναι λιγότερο οξύς όταν μοιράζεται και βρίσκει κατανόηση και συμπαραστάτες.Όποτε
νιώσεις έτοιμη και πως θα σου έκανε καλό να μοιραστείς σκέψεις και ανάγκες σου μαζί μας,είμαστε όλοι εδώ
για σένα!Μια πρώτη αγκαλιά και δυό φιλιά...Όσο μπορείς να σε προσέχεις!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Ονειροπαγίδα μου,πάντα σε περιμένω...Ελπίζω σύντομα να έχουμε νέα σου!
Μην το βάζεις κάτω,καρδιά μου!Όσο κι αν νιώθεις αδύναμη,έχεις πολλά υπέροχα,
που αξίζουν να παλέψεις γι'αυτά!Προσεύχομαι για τη φώτιση και τη δύναμη,που χρειάζεσαι,
να λάμψει το προσωπάκι κι η ζωούλα σου,όπως τη λαχταράς!Να σε προσέχεις!Φιλάκια πολλά!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Οι μήνες περνούν χωρίς μια σου λέξη...
Ελπίζω μόνο να είσαι καλά!Να σε προσέχεις!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλή Μεγάλη Εβδομάδα κι Ανάσταση,Λενάκι μου!
Ανάσταση κι ανάταση γενικότερη,όπου ο καθένας την έχει ανάγκη!
Ελπίζω να είσαι καλά στην υγεία σου και να περάσεις όμορφα τις γιορτές
κοντά στους αγαπημένους σου!Να σε προσέχεις πολύ πολύ!Μας λείπεις!Φιλάκια!

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

σταθηκα στα ποδια μου παλι κ ηρθα.Ποσο σιγκηνηθικα που δε με ξεχασες.ποσο συγκινηθικα που καποιος με σκεφτηκε.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Λενάκι μου!Τι χαρά είναι αυτή;Είδα το όνομα σου και λέω οφθαλμαπάτη θα είναι!
Όχι πως δεν πίστευα πως θα γυρίσεις,αλλά είχα συνηθίσει στον μονόλογο...
Πολύ χαίρομαι που ήρθες,που είσαι και καλά!Πες δυο λόγια παραπάνω,βρε ψυχή...
Εφτά μήνες και μόνο μία σειρά;Δε λέει;Και για να μην αρχίσω να σε βομβαρδίζω 
με ερωτήσεις,αυτοανακρίσου οικειοθελώς και αυτοβούλως!Πώς είναι η υγεία σου;
Πώς νιώθεις;Οι δικοί σου καλά;Καλά που δε θα σε βομβάρδιζα...Συγνώμη,δε θέλω
να σε πιέζω...απλά έχω πολύ καιρό ν'ακούσω νέα σου κι ανυπομονώ.Θα κάνω ένα 
βήμα πίσω,οκ...Να έχεις υπέροχες γιορτές!Φιλάκια πολλά!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλό καλοκαίρι,Λενάκι μου!
Ελπίζω να είσαι καλά στην υγεία και τη διάθεση σου!
Να ζεστάνει η ήλιος την ψυχούλα σου και να φωτίσει μέσα σου κάθε σκιά!
Πάντα περιμένουμε νέα σου κι είμαστε εδώ για σένα!Να σε προσέχεις!Φιλάκια πολλά!

----------


## alexandrita

Dreamcatcher,
κι εγω περιμενω να μας πεις τα νεα σου και πως εισαι....
ευχομαι να εισαι παντα καλα....

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλό φθινόπωρο,Λενάκι μας!
Το ελάχιστο δυνατόν βροχερό!
Πάντα σε περιμένουμε...
Να σε προσέχεις!Φιλάκια πολλά!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλό χειμώνα πια...
Ελπίζω να είσαι καλά
και κάποια στιγμή να έχουμε νέα σου!
Καλή δύναμη σε ό,τι κάνεις...
Να σε προσέχεις!Φιλάκια πολλά!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Φλεβάρης του 2011 πλέον...Είσαι στην σκέψη μου...Να σε προσέχεις!

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

υποφερω...ειναι η πεμπτη μερα χωρις τα λατρεμενα μου entact εκανα το λαθος να αποφασισω να το κοψω μονη μου..... στερητικα απιστευτα ποναει ολο μου το σωμα, ταχυκαρδια, κρυωνω, αλλα ειμαι ιδρωμενη.....δεν αντεχω....κοιμουντε ολοι...γτ σας σκεφτομαι μονο στα δυσκολα...δε ξερω αν θα βγαλω τη βραδια αποψε...νιωθω τοσο ασχημη τοσο χοντρη....γυρισα παλι στα παλια....εφτασα παλι τα 57 κιλα.....με ΄ποναει...σταματησα να τρωω δε φευγει ουτε γραμμαριο...εφαγα του σκασμου το βραδυ....εαν δεν αυτοκτονησω σημερα...δε θα το κανω ποτε...μου κοβεται η ανασα

----------


## karen1985

Πριν πέσω για ύπνο τυχαία διάβασα το μήνυμα σου.. σε παρακαλώ ελπίζω να μην εννοείς αυτά που διαβάζω..

ηρέμησε, ρίξε λίγο νερό στο πρόσωπο σου και ανέπνευσε κανονικά..

η ζωή ναι δεν είναι μια κινητογραφική ταινία, είναι όμως χαρά και απόλαυση, έχει τις καλές και τις κακές τις στιγμές..

συγκεντρώσου στις καλές στιγμές που έχεις ζήσει, για να προσπεράσεις αυτή τη δύσκολη στιγμή που είσαι τώρα.. τα κιλά και η εμφάνιση μας δεν ειναι το παν.. υπάρχουν τόσα ωραία πράγματα να βιώσει κανείς.. λίγο αισιοδοξία!

προσπάθησε να ηρεμήσεις, και άρχισε να τρως κανονικά,, θα δεις με λίγο υπομονή και θα φτάσεις στο επιθυμητό σου βάρος και θα απολαμβάνεις την καθημερινότητα σου.. δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω.. ελπίζω να ηρεμήσεις πάντως, με τρόμαξες με αυτά που έγραψες!

----------


## angelaorangel

ηρεμησε μια νυχτα ειναι που νοιωθεις ασχημα ,θα περασει.
μη πιεζεσαι,θα ρθουν καλυτερες μερες για να ζησειςκαι να σαι σιγουρη για αυτο
ακομα κι αν εχεις φτασει πατο ,να το ξερεις αυτο σιγουρα ,οτι θα ανεβεις και παλι,
δεν ξερω το προβλημα σου αλλα πες μας ,μιλησε 
εδω ειμαστε ολοι να σε ακουσουμε...

----------


## Redish

Dreamcatcher μίλησέ μας... πες μας ότι κατάφερες να βρεις λίγο ακόμα κουράγιο να συνεχίσεις...έστω 2 λέξεις...

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

de ξερω ποσα xanax πηρα εχθες για να μην ποναω..εχει ξεφυγει η κατασταση πια
δεν εχω παει ακομα να ανοιξω το μαγαζι απλα καθομαι κ κοιταζω το απειρο

----------


## angelaorangel

ζητα βοηθεια για να βοηθησεις τον εαυτο σου
μην αφηνεσαι ετσι

----------


## Redish

κανε κουράγιο, μίλησε σε κάποιον, σε εμάς, σε οποιονδήποτε. διάβασε ένα βιβλίο, δες κάτι στην τηλεόραση, προσπάθησε να κοιμηθείς, οτιδήποτε που θα σε βγάλει από τις σκέψεις που μπορεί να τρώνε το μυαλο σου και σε καταπνίγουν...

----------


## NADINE_ed

Πριν λίγα λεπτά σε σκέφτηκα έντονα,έψαξα το τόπικ σου να σου γράψω και παρατηρώ πως μπήκες
πριν κανά εξάμηνο και δεν το αντιλήφθηκα δυστυχώς...Είναι απίστευτο πώς αντέχεις να ζεις ακόμα
κλεισμένη στον πόνο και τη μοναξιά!Δεν έχω ιδέα τι θεωρείς πως έκανες για να σου αξίζει τόση τιμωρία!
Μακάρι όλη αυτή τη δύναμη που έχεις και την ενέργεια να την αξιοποιούσες για καλό σου!Θα έχεις
ασφαλώς τους σημαντικούς σου λόγους,που δυσκολεύεσαι να διαχειριστείς διαφορετικά,ώστε να συνεχίζεις
χρεώνοντας στο σώμα σου όλα τα κακώς κείμενα της ζωής σου.Βολικός αποπροσανατολισμός,δε λέω,
αλλά βγάζει πουθενά;Τόσα χρόνια βλέπεις να πετυχαίνεις αυτό που είναι τόσο σημαντικό για σένα;

Δεν έχει νόημα να μονολογώ...Από τη μία εύχομαι να ξαναμπείς,από την άλλη η εμπειρία δείχνει 
πως έρχεσαι όταν είσαι στα χειρότερα σου...Μακάρι να μην ξανανιώσεις έτσι,να βρεις τον εαυτό σου,
να είσαι καλά κι ας σε χάσουμε για πάντα...Αν ωστόσο ξαναμπείς,επειδή εδώ και πολύ καιρό έπαψα
να διαβάζω όλα τα τόπικς,στείλε μου ένα προσωπικό μήνυμα(u2u)κι αν θέλεις και κάποιο στοιχείο σου
επικοινωνίας.Το ξέρεις πως είμαι εδώ για σένα, ο,τιδήποτε τυχόν χρειαστείς και περνά απ'το χέρι μου.Σε φιλώ!

----------

